#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-12
<sebner> heya folks. Is somebody around who can give me a shiny ubuntu cloak?
<czester> sebner: Ask freenode staff
<Myrtti> czester, sebner it's not freenode issue
<Myrtti> sebner: you're on the right channel
<sebner> Myrtti: great
<Myrtti> sebner: currently, ubuntu cloaks are for ubuntu members only
<czester> Myrtti: Oh. I thought that freenode staff members give cloaks
<sebner> Myrtti: I know. I'm one
<Myrtti> sebner: are you one?
<sebner> Myrtti: since 2 days :)
<sebner> Myrtti: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sebner
<sebner> czester: yeah. they give unaffliated cloaks but  not ubuntu cloaks
<czester> sebner: Oh, ok ;-)
<Myrtti> I'm not myself in a position to give any cloaks, but if you're registered and identified to the services, have set up a linked alias nick, and have your contact info in nickserv, I guess everything is in order for you to have a u cloak
<Myrtti> as soon as some one with the access to them wakes up/becomes active
<sebner> Myrtti: k, thx
 * czester is considering getting ubuntu cloak ;-)
<Myrtti> I had a wikipedia one in the past
<czester> I was gentoo user but never had g cloak
<sebner> PriceChild: around? =)
<PriceChild> sebner: what's up?
<sebner> PriceChild: you have the authority to give ubuntu cloaks , right?
<PriceChild> sebner: yes
<sebner> PriceChild: would you mind giving me one? Yes I'm ubuntu member ;)
 * PriceChild grins at the tshirt
<sebner> PriceChild: hm?
<PriceChild> on launchpad
<sebner> PriceChild: ah ^^
<PriceChild> and the cloak has been activated
<sebner> PriceChild: cool, thanks :)
<[NikO]> i will never have ones :(
<[NikO]> is it possible to have an ubuntu cloak https://launchpad.net/~nicolascoevoet
<Pici> [NikO]: It does not appear that you are an Ubuntu member, only members can qualify for an Ubuntu cloak
<Pici> !member | [NikO]
<ubottu> [NikO]: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<[NikO]> ?
<[NikO]> why it doesn't appear ?
<Pici> [NikO]: Ubuntu membership is not automatic, you need to have made a significant contribution to Ubuntu, see that link for details.
<[NikO]> i can count operators actions ..
<Pici> [NikO]: Until you have been approved by the Regional Membership board of your location, we can't give you an Ubuntu cloak.
<Pici> is a bot is <reply> I'm sorry, Dave, I'm afraid I can't let you do that.
<Pici> oops
<Pici> who put my ubottu window next to #ubuntu-irc?
<xago> team I need your help about a lexmark printer to setup correctly its driver!
<juliux> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-13
<jairo> irc
<jairo> when do you respont to irc
<jairo> ??
<no0tic> jairo, how can we help you?
<jairo> i read to irc chat
<jairo> but a don't know when respond in irc with referencing
<jairo> sample
<no0tic> fala portugues, entendo
<jairo> falo sim
<no0tic> (I will reply in english, though)
<jairo> voce 'e Brasileiro
<jairo> ?
<no0tic> naci no brasil, pero soy italiano
<jairo> hehehe
<jairo> nossa
<no0tic> entao, que necesita?
<jairo> italiano e 'e legal ai ??
<jairo> ent'ao queria saber como fazer para responder alguma coisa no irc referenciando a pessoa ao qual respond'i\
<jairo> tipo <usu'ario1> resposta para o usuario 1
<no0tic> jairo, in this way
<jairo> eu n'ao sei como sesponder para ficar resaltado
<no0tic> put his nick in the message
<jairo> <no0tic> ok
<no0tic> assim :)
<jairo> but no enable colors
<jairo> =(
<no0tic> it depends on client settings
<jairo> when this works ??
<jairo> me ok
 * jairo ok
<jairo> command "/me XXX"
<jairo> for example
<jairo> ok
<jairo> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<jairo> i don`t undertend this too
<jairo> =S
<no0tic> this is not an irc help channel
<no0tic> jairo, /join #help
<jairo> thanks
<Lunks> Are Ubuntu specific language channels administered by independent people or they are related to #ubuntu main channel?
<nalioth> they are related
<Lunks> nalioth: #ubuntu-br is in need of operators.
<nalioth> Lunks: there are several in that condition, i'm sorry to say
<Lunks> nalioth: How can someone apply to be an operator?
<nalioth> there is no application process
<Lunks> I know usually people don't apply to become an operator as they are usually chosen, but this is different. ;P
<Lunks> nalioth: As I thought, but one (not really one) is required to add them to access lists, who *should* be aware of what's going on.
<nalioth> noted :)
<Lunks> nalioth: Who might that one/ones be? ;P
<PriceChild> y/j #ubuntu-br
<juan-arg> hola a todos tengo una duda porque ahi canales de freenode que bloquean a los usarios con proxy tor?
<jussi01> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<jussi01> !hostmask
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Myrtti> for the exact same reason we block most of the webchats too
<jussi01> !tor-gpg
<ubottu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<juan-arg> !proxy tor
<ubottu> Factoid proxy tor not found
<juan-arg> ubottu, !about
<ubottu> Factoid about not found
<juan-arg> !supybot
<ubottu> Factoid supybot not found
<juan-arg> !http://supybot.com/
<ubottu> juan-arg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RoAkSoAx> juan-arg, investiga el bot utilizando un privado
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, perdon no conocia este bot
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Myrtti> it doesnt take multiple factoids
<RoAkSoAx> juan-arg, no tienes porque disculparte, pero siempre que necesites buscar factos en el bot haslo por privado :)
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, ok
<RoAkSoAx> juan-arg, y se bloquea por proxy, porque se suele utilizar estos proxies para realizar ataques de flood y etc.
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, y ahi alguna forma de autetinficarse para que no me bloques mi usariao esta registrado y nunca trolie
<RoAkSoAx> juan-arg, si, lee este enlace:  http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, estoy usando mejokbp2brhw4omd.onion
<RoAkSoAx> juan-arg, tienes que seguir los pasos que te indican ahi utilizando tu GPG Key
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, ok
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, disculpa mi ignorancia como agrego una clave pgp ?
<RoAkSoAx> juan-arg, gpg Aplicaciones> Accesorios > Contrasenas y Claves de Encriptacion
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, gracias
<RoAkSoAx> juan-arg, luego le das Clave > Crear Nueva Clave y escoges Clave PGP
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, la pregunta es que ago con esto echo '<nick> <passwordhash>' | gpg --gnupg -sea -r 035D6B1D
<juan-arg> ya remplase en donde dice name juan-arg y el hash de mi pasword pero no se donde ponerlo
<RoAkSoAx> el passwordhash lo haces con: mkpasswd -H md5
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, si ya lo hice ya tengo todo pero donde lo pongo?
<RoAkSoAx> terminal
<juan-arg> ok
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, pero antes tengo que crear una pgp?
<RoAkSoAx> si
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, generando clave....
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx,  osea como quedaria mi nick el hash y mi pgp o la que dice en la pagina
<RoAkSoAx> no se en realidad, nunca lo he utilizado :S
<juan-arg> RoAkSoAx, listo ahora voy a volver a conectarme gracias
<Zefir> Is there any Polish op here?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-14
<ffm> Hey, what happened to Ubotu?
<Tm_T> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Tm_T> ^
<Myrtti> he traveled to a land far, far away to get a cosmetic surgery
<ffm> Myrtti: Cool.
<xago> hi team, have somebody configured correctly a lexmark printer model X 1270?
<xago> I have had searched for a lot of sites and nobody has a real solution, at least not for me ;)
<Pici> xago: This is not a support channel, can I suggest that you try asking in #ubuntu ?
<xago> thanks for your indication!
<Atoms> aa
<Atoms> ups
<juliux> hi
<juliux> can somebody change the owner ship from #ubucon ?
<juliux> porkrind is the owner and he is the only one who can give other people an access level
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-15
<gabrielix> hello!
<gabrielix> i want a hostname cloak
<gabrielix> i'm already registred, launchpad members, openpgp signed, uploaded signed CoC
<Myrtti> and also ubuntu member?
<gabrielix> yeap
<Myrtti> mmkay, got me confused there
<gabrielix> yes
<gabrielix> i members of launchpad, ubuntu, and irc with the same name, gabrielix ^^
<gabrielix> s/members/member/g
<gabrielix> Myrtti: my english is not clear because i'm not english speaker
<Myrtti> well neither am I :-)
<Myrtti> unfortunately I'm not the person setting up the cloaks so I can't help you, but wait and I'm sure someone will
<gabrielix> i hate wait, long wait, and ... may be days
<Myrtti> nope, not days
<Myrtti> hours
<gabrielix> i not want to be inmediatly, but ..... i need sleep
 * gabrielix is human
<gabrielix> 1 hour
<Myrtti> we're having a feller at -fi again who drops in randomly names from the Finnish national epic
<Myrtti> I sorta remember there has been a similar case in several other channels too
<Myrtti> so heads up
<Myrtti> [18:34] [freenode] *** anfortas [n=WP-Gast@77-56-88-1.dclient.hispeed.ch]
<Myrtti> [18:34] [freenode] ***  ircname  : Java User
<Myrtti> /mode #ubuntu-fi +d Java?User
<Myrtti> thank you very many.
<bokey> hi folks when are we getting our lovely ubotu back?
<Myrtti> bokey: $deity knows
<bokey> =)
<nalioth> bokey: where did you need a bot?
<bokey> nalioth: in #ubuntu-np
<Nafallo> when do we get Myrtti back?
<Myrtti> :rickroll:
<Nafallo> :-p
<nalioth> bokey: we'll get you fixed up
<bokey> nalioth: thanks :-)
<bokey> looks like ubotu's other half's
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<bokey> :)
<bokey> thanks folks
<gabrielix> helo
<gabrielix> i requested yesterday a cloak for this account
<nalioth> gabrielix: what is your launchpad URL?
<gabrielix> https://launchpad.net/~gabrielix
<nalioth> gabrielix: i'm sorry, but you are not an Ubuntu member  :(
<Pici> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<gabrielix> mmm i never see this before
<gabrielix> specifically what i need to do?
<stdin> make a sustained contribution to ubuntu
<stdin> that can be support, bug managing, documenting, coding, artwork etc
<RoAkSoAx> translations
<gabrielix> i'm interesed on development only, because i not have imagination to make art
<gabrielix> someone can suggest me a link
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-16
<fanch_> bonjour
<bazhang> any operators from #ubuntu-fr around?
<bazhang> fanch you may have to wait a bit until one of them shows up
<fanch_> ok, thank you bazhang
<Shezif> Hi
<Shezif> I need help
<Shezif> someone here ?
<erUSUL> Shezif: yep; for ubuntu support the correct place is #ubuntu
<Shezif> I need help with the ubuntu-il channel
<Shezif> I need admin access to the israeli channel
<Shezif> erUSUL, may you help me?
<Shezif> May I have some help please?
<erUSUL> Shezif: who are currently the ops there? have you asked them?
<Shezif> The ops are not active, They leave ubuntu
<Shezif> Now I own the israeli site
<Myrtti> [13:30] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- -- Access List for [#ubuntu-il] --
<Myrtti> [13:30] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Num Level Hostmask                        Time since last use
<Myrtti> [13:30] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- --- ----- --------                        -------------------
<Myrtti> [13:30] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 1   20    sivang                          15w 2d 15h 24m 17s
<Myrtti> [13:30] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 2   10    Seveas                          1y 42w 2d 4m 27s
<Myrtti> [13:30] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- -- End of list --
<Shezif> It is not possiable to contact them ...
<Shezif> I own the israeli site: http://ubuntu-il.com
<Shezif> And I want to create a irc web chat ..
<Myrtti> web chat...
<Myrtti> eöyghg
<Shezif> But I dont have premmesion to give kik or ban
<erUSUL> Shezif: for that stuff you should talk to nalioth or PriceChild they may be able to do something about it. i'm not in such position ;)
<Shezif> Ok
<Shezif> thank you
<elkbuntu> Shezif, have you spoken with sivang? '/msg memoserv help' to find out how to leave him a message
<stdin> last seen almost 3 days ago, or so nickserv says
<elkbuntu> stdin, last identified nearly 3 days ago, from mibbit, which doesnt auto-identify
<stdin> true
<elkbuntu> plus, i'm giving him long term advice, rather than a quick fix. sivan's contact details are also locatable on launchpad
<Shezif> elkbuntu. i spoke with sivang and he said that there is no problom with the ops access
<elkbuntu> Shezif, we need to hear that direct from him
<Shezif> OK, 2 min' ago I spoke with him and he said that in the evening he will give my ops.
<Shezif> Thank you for the help ...
<elkbuntu> cool
<grami> hello all any know ssh very well
<Myrtti> how come?
<Pici> grami: This isnt a support channel, if you need support please join #ubuntu :)
<grami> thank
<bazhang> are there any #ubuntu-fr operators around? a user named fanch was asking about getting in there earlier
<jdavies> bazhang: "Zic" might help you, but he's not here
<bazhang> jdavies, thanks much :)
<jdavies> welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-17
<compengi> Hello.. we had ubot3 bot on #ubuntu-lb channel. but it dropped. is there any replacement for it?
<jdavies> nalioth, jussi01 ^
<stdin> compengi_: should be there now
<compengi_> stdin, yeah. thank you a lot
 * jdavies adds stdin to mental list of people for the bot
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-11
<pace_t_zulu> hi everyone, i'd like to inquire about adding an ubottu to #ubuntu-us-tn
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here?
<pace_t_zulu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nalioth> hmm
<nalioth> pace_t_zulu: there is a factoid at that URL that tells you how to make your own ubot*
<pace_t_zulu> nalioth: which factoid?
<pace_t_zulu> can you bang (!) it for me?
<nalioth> pace_t_zulu: no, i'm afraid i can't remember it.  it is listed at the URL, though
<pace_t_zulu> nalioth: thank you
<ziroday> !botclone | pace_t_zulu
<ubottu> pace_t_zulu: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<pace_t_zulu> ziroday: thank you
<lhnn> the ubuntu wiki homepage is down
<lhnn> I don't know if it was vandalism or a server, but I'm sure I'm not the first to notice
<niko> hi ther
<ienorand> Hello, would it be possible to get an ubuntu cloak?
<Pici> ienorand: Are you an Ubuntu member?
<Pici> ienorand: Membership is a prerequisite for an ubuntu cloak.
<ienorand> Pici: Ah, ok, I am not...
<Pici> !member | ienorand if you're interested
<ubottu> ienorand if you're interested: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<erUSUL> Pici: Blackout has been cousing problems in #ubuntu-es aswell
<Pici> erUSUL: Ick.  Well, if he comes back to #ubuntu, it will be a bam.
<Pici> er, ban.
<erUSUL> ok
<Pici> erUSUL: Thanks for the fyi though.,
<erUSUL> you are wellcome
<niko> erUSUL: do you wan to have !ops alert on #ubuntu-es-ops ?
<niko> just give me all nick of ops
<erUSUL>  /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-es list
<erUSUL> XD
<erUSUL> i do not know if it would be very usefull... the ops channel is empty most of the time... thnaks anyway
<niko> another solution, is badwordsprotect plugin
<LjL> tstsp
<niko> tstsp  :p ?
<LjL> french version: stpps
<niko> don't work too
<LjL> technical solution to social problems
<niko> i know :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-12
<ubot4> LucidFox called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<monstah> How can I can an Ubuntu cloak hostname? :)
<Nafallo> !member | monstah
<ubottu> monstah: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<zafucg> Somebody know here russian?
<zafucg> i have question. please somebody can help me.
<jpds> zafucg: There are a few Russians if I recall correctly, just ask your question.
<knome> can i have a ubuntu irc cloak: https://launchpad.net/~knome
<jpds> knome: Please be sure to have grouped an alternate nick and have an email set with your account as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<knome> sure.
<jpds> knome: You can check by doing: /msg NickServ info
<jpds> And congrats!
<knome> thanks
<knome> oh, i really need a specific alternate nick?
<jpds> It can just be: knome_
<knome> jpds, "You are already logged in as knome."
<knome> anything with knome and a character is the same as knome
<knome> oh right
<knome> wrong command.
<knome> now i has knome_
<knome> :P
<knome> oh no
<knome> i was right at the beginning
<knome> "Nick knome is already registered to your account."
<knome> with "group knome_"
<knome> i'm not sure if that changed lately, but i've read it from some freenode doc
<jpds> knome: Does the info command show a grouped nick?
<knome> jpds, only "Nicks knome"
<jpds> knome: Do: /nick knome_ and then /msg NickServ group
<knome> jpds, if you *really* need an alternate nick, it's okay, but a bit useless
<knome> same message: already registered
<jpds> Yes, it's in case your connection drops out and you come back as knome_ for example.
<knome> knome_ is treated as user knome
<knome> do you want me to get the freenode doc link?
<jpds> [Freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- knome_ is not registered.
<knome> meh..
<knome_> ok, it's now registered
<knome> that was one kinky thing.
<jpds> That's it! Pricey, nalioth, can you please look into knome's cloak request when you have time? ^^
<knome> thanks jpds. i appreciate it
<knome> thanks! received my cloak already.
<Myrtti> knome: congrats
<knome> thanks Myrtti
<zaafouri> hi all
<zaafouri> I'm ubuntu member since 20 minutes =)
<zaafouri> my nickname is zaafouri and there is my LP : https://edge.launchpad.net/~zaafouri
<zaafouri> as an ubuntu member can I get ubuntu vhost ?
<zaafouri> I'm asking for cloak
<jussi01> zaafouri: you have you nick setup correctly?
<zaafouri> -NickServ- Information on zaafouri (account UniXoiDe):
<zaafouri> -NickServ- Registered : Dec 17 21:02:23 2008 (20 weeks, 6 days, 00:29:39 ago)
<zaafouri> -NickServ- User reg.  : Jan 02 02:28:54 2005 (4 years, 18 weeks, 5 days, 19:03:08 ago)
<zaafouri> could I submit my request with nick "UniXoiDe" ?
<zaafouri> zaafouri is an alias
<zaafouri> jussi01, thanks for help
<jussi01> zaafouri: no you are fine, I assume you have followed all the steps in http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jussi01> once thats done, we just need to wait for Pricey or nalioth
<zaafouri> jussi01, thank you again =)
<elky> he'll need to be using the nick he wants the cloak to say
<zaafouri> hi elky, I want use zaafouri for cloak
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-13
 * zaafouri is away (brb =))
<nalioth> ubuntu-tn: can you turn that off when you get back?  thanks
<tempest> hello, I am looking for a cloak
<tempest> any admins here?
<nalioth> tempest: waht kind of cloak?
<tempest> ubuntu member
<nalioth> what's your launchpad page?
<tempest> https://launchpad.net/~inputstream
<nalioth> ubottu: tell tempest about member
<ubottu> tempest, please see my private message
<ubot4> In #Ubuntu-US-AZ, scott_ev said: ubot4 is not very well trained, now is it?
<primes2h> Hello all, I'm here to ask for a member cloak. It should be the right place I guess. :-)  My launchpad profile is https://edge.launchpad.net/~primes2h
<jussi01> primes2h: have you set up your nick with the following steps? http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jussi01> err, I meant http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jussi01> sorry :)
<primes2h> jussi01: yes :-)
<jussi01> nalioth: Pricey^
 * zaafouri is away (brb =))
<tsimpson> ubuntu-tn: you have been asked before, please disable that away message
<primes2h> jussi01: Is it ok for the cloak request? :-)
<jussi01> primes2h: you need to now wait for Pricey or nalioth
<primes2h> jussi01: Do I need to ask them or just wait?
<jussi01> primes2h: just wait, they will come at some point today
<primes2h> jussi01: ok, thank you. :-)
<elky> you can also find another freenode staffer and get them to poke one of us for confirmation.
<elky> but waiting here is the preferred way
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, daubers said: ubot4: banana is bananas evolved from fish
<Pici> oookay
<niko> so amazing
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> wtf
<primes2h> Pricey: nalioth: As an Ubuntu Member I would like to have an Ubuntu cloak. my launchpad profile is: https://edge.launchpad.net/~primes2h
<primes2h> Hello, as an Ubuntu Member I would like to have an Ubuntu cloak. My profile is http://edge.launchpad.net/~primes2h . Is there anyone that could help me, please? :-)
<jussi01> nalioth:  you around now? or Pricey?
<Pricey> primes2h: please add your irc nick to your launchpad page
 * Pricey runs off again
<primes2h> Pricey: Done. :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-14
<blizzkid> can someone kick(ban) new2suse in #ubuntu pls?
<LjL> blizzkid, use !ops when someone is being badly abusive, that gets the ops' attention much better
<blizzkid> LjL: I indeed forgot about that one
<yaroslavvb> how can I increase the number of virtual screens?
<elky> yaroslavvb, this is a coordination channel not a support channel. you should ask in #ubuntu.
<primes2h> Pricey: nalioth: I'm still here for the cloak. I've added the IRC contact on my launchpad page. :-)
<primes2h> Pricey: :-)
<pauldergaul> hi
<pauldergaul> ☺
<pauldergaul> pap Operation timed out ! naked ☺
<Pici> pauldergaul: Can we help you?
<pauldergaul> -_?
<pauldergaul> danke
<ubot4> In ubot4, Mba7eth said: will me q is not related to ubutnu or any o s
<primes2h> Pricey: nalioth: I'm still here for the Ubuntu cloak. :-) I have added the IRC profile on my Launchpad account http://edge.launchpad.net/~primes2h
<primes2h> Thank you very much. :-)
<primes2h> Thanks nalioth :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-15
<ziroday> Hi could I please have an ubuntu member cloak, my LP page is https://launchpad.net/~nickhs
<dpm> hi all, I'd like to ask for an Ubuntu IRC cloak as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks. My Launchpad profile ->https://launchpad.net/~dpm
<tsimpson> ziroday, dpm: have you set up your nicks as outlined on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<dpm> tsimpson: yes, I have
<tsimpson> nalioth, Pricey: ^^
<tsimpson> dpm: now you just have to wait for one of them to enable it for you :)
<ziroday> tsimpson: yep
<tsimpson> just hang tight then
<dpm_> thanks
<dpm> hi, is there anyone around who can set up ziroday's (https://launchpad.net/~nickhs) and my (https://launchpad.net/~dpm) Ubuntu IRC cloak?
<ziroday> dpm: thanks :)
<dpm> :)
<ziroday> I reckon we have to wait for nalioth or Pricey to make there rounds
<dpm> ah, ok
<dpm> np
<ziroday> dpm: if it was urgent you could go bother another staffer and then get one of the irc council to verify
<ziroday> not sure if it has to be irc council or whatever
<dpm> ziroday: it's not urgent, I can wait
<Pici> Have you both followed all the setps listed here? http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ziroday> Pici: yeppity
<dpm> Pici: yes
<Pici> Then you can both hang out and wait for the two aformentioned staff members to setup your cloaks.
<ziroday> Pici: thanks
<dpm> yes, thx Pici
<Pici> grats guys, looks like you got setup.
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> I would like to request an IRC cloak
<jussi01> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~bugabundo
<BUGabundo> new Ubuntu Member here
<jussi01> BUGabundo: have you set your nick up as per freenode guidelines
<BUGabundo> hi jussi01
<jussi01> ?
<BUGabundo> reading it now
<BUGabundo> seem so
<BUGabundo> but I may need to re-read to be sure
<BUGabundo> let me check email hide
<BUGabundo> ok that's done
<BUGabundo> AFAICS its all ok, according to the guidelines jussi01
<jussi01> .BUGabundo: this one if you didnt already look: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<BUGabundo> I did
<jussi01> BUGabundo: ok, now you need to wait for nalioth or Pricey
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<nalioth> BUGabundo: we're waiting your nickserv account setup
<BUGabundo> nalioth: thanks
<BUGabundo> how long ?
<nalioth> BUGabundo: well, until you decide to set it up
<nalioth> BUGabundo: jussi01 showed you the link
<BUGabundo> nalioth: eheh now I'm lost
<BUGabundo> do you need anything from me?
<BUGabundo> or is it done on a network level ?
<LjL> yes. to follow the instructions in the link above.
<BUGabundo> LjL: which ones? I though I already did what I needed to do
<LjL> BUGabundo: i don't know. perhaps the alternate nick?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> but I never use one
<BUGabundo> but guess I need one now
<LjL> you're still asked to set up one.
<BUGabundo> so time to create one
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> any thing else guys?
<jussi01> BUGabundo: note your own whois... :D
<BUGabundo> Username: n=bugabund@ubuntu/member/bugabundo
<BUGabundo> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-16
<forces> hi!
<ziroday> thanks Pici and friendly ninja staffers :)
<niko> hi
<jon_snow> hi
<jon_snow> can i have a Ubuntu cloack, please?
<jpds> Link to Launchpad page please?
<jon_snow> https://launchpad.net/~jonsnow
<Myrtti> jon_snow: prerequisite for ubuntu cloak is ubuntu membership
<Myrtti> !membership | jon_snow
<ubottu> jon_snow: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Myrtti> you can get an unaffiliated cloak at #freenode
<jpds> ...he already has one...
<jon_snow> :)
<Myrtti> jpds: *shrug*
<Myrtti> jon_snow: so good luck in your aspirations
<jon_snow> i'm looking for
<niko> hi
<wantey> Hello
<wantey> I have some truble. I have pulseaudio 0.9.15 and wine 1.1.21
<wantey> when I try listen sound I have error:"err:wave:wodPlayer_WriteMaxFrags Error in writing wavehdr. Reason: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<wantey> and application became unavailable
<Myrtti> !support | wantey
<ubottu> wantey: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<wantey> thanks/ :(
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-17
<erUSUL> FYI in #ubuntu 02:00 < Area> Hiiii Galacticirc.com <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< my new irc server. It is ddos proof. Secure as anything
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-17
<CogitoErgoSam> Can someone kick a whiny troll from #ubuntu?  He's emo over not having his question answered so he's spamming everyone who asks a question with gibberish responses, pretending to know how to fix them.
<CogitoErgoSam> name's pakete
<Flannel> CogitoErgoSam: #ubuntu-ops is the place you want to go for #ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> thanks, thought I had checked that channel but I guess I fat-fingered the keyboard and got the wrong one
<ZachK_> hello
<daks1989> hello, lenne it evlki aki tudna segiteni nekem ?
<daks1989> van it magyar?
<daks1989> pls help anything
<ZachK_> daks1989: this isn't a support channel perse but what do you need?
<daks1989> i install ati driver on Kubuntu and don't going GUI
<ZachK_> daks1989: then i'd join either #ubuntu-beginners or #kubuntu
<daks1989> ok, thanks
<daks1989> bye
<ZachK_> daks1989: you can join those channels by typing /join #ubuntu-beginners
<ZachK_> hmm
<erUSUL> jussi: will not be wise to do +q $~a for longer ... ?
<tsimpson> ersoy: +r is better than +q $~a
<erUSUL> what i meant is to not let only the bots  handle the issue ... but anyway. it's over
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-18
<nealmcb> Is #ubuntu-security supposed to forward to #ubuntu-hardened?  Didn't do it for me....
<tsimpson> nealmcb: were you already in #ubuntu-hardened?
<nealmcb> tsimpson: nope
<tsimpson> it is set to forward there
<nealmcb> I ended up in #ubuntu-security all by myself
<tsimpson> nealmcb: are you in there now?
<nealmcb> I am in -hardened now
<tsimpson> I mean -security
<nealmcb> and then joining -security put me in an odd empty window
<nealmcb> tsimpson: aha - forwarding from -security to -hardened does work - my mistake - used wrong irc server....  And I just noticed the error message from when I tried to join -security after joining -hardened - which says it is invite only - that seems odd, but no biggie....
<tsimpson> well if you're already in the forwarded channel, it can't forward you
<tsimpson> so it tells you it's invite only, which is half of how the forwarding works
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<lubotu2> hrm?
<lubotu1> hrm?
<lubotu3> hrm?
<tsimpson> $test
<tsimpson> %test
<tsimpson> ^test
<tsimpson> &test
<tsimpson> ~test
<jpds> ...
<tsimpson> trying to see what is used and what's not
<tsimpson> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<tsimpson> cori_: please disable that...
 * cori__AWAY is away: off
<persia> !away > cori__AWAY
<ubottu> cori__AWAY, please see my private message
<arand> Hmm, the !doesntwork could be a bit less snarky, and a bit more helpful, I think (although I don't hav a good suggestion..)
 * erUSUL liked when all factoids where as snarky as they could be ;P
<erUSUL> arand: anyway; just word it as you like and propose the change
<erUSUL> arand: /msg ubottu doesntwork is <reply>My no hurt feelings wording here ;P
<arand> Yea, I know... But I don't know a good replace though, and just wanted to vent, I guess :/
<arand> I'll ponder it though. and submit when I've got something.
<erUSUL> ok.
<erUSUL> arand: also; the ones that edit the factoids are the ubuntu ops so you are better asking this things in #ubuntu-ops ...
<persia> Not necessarily.
<arand> Ah, yea, but it's normally more helpers around here so I though it would be likelier to get some ideas, and not having to bother ops for it.
<persia> It often makes sense to discuss and consider in various places, and then just submit something by telling the bot "Foo is Bar", which will be moderated.
<erUSUL> arand: in the spanish channel our equivalen is « does not work or it errors out are not good descriptions of a problem. be more descriptive and show us complete error messages through a !pastebin »
<erUSUL> arand: also you can add a reference to !details
<erUSUL> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> arand: you can use !details instead of !doesntwork in almost all the situations
<arand> Yea, probably, pebkac :)
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-ops, bazhang said: !forget recon-#ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> X4me1eoH, hi
<X4me1eoH> hi
<bazhang> what were you banned for
<X4me1eoH> i'm baned on ubuntu-ru chanell =(
<bazhang> X4me1eoH, the ban was yesterday, correct?
<X4me1eoH> нуы
<X4me1eoH> yes
<bazhang> X4me1eoH, you will need to discuss with [green] the op who banned you
<X4me1eoH> hm, hi say now, hi not op =|
<bazhang> X4me1eoH, well he is listed as the op who banned you; you can /msg [Green] hi    and discuss removing it.
<X4me1eoH> oh I mixed up the nicks
<bazhang> ok
<X4me1eoH> i discuss green =)
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !forget trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> ...
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson: Could you do something about that ^.  Maybe lobotomize ubot5 on #ubuntu-ops.
<Pici> Or part it.
<Pici> ty :)
<jussi> :)
<micahg> jpds: ubottu is AWOL from #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jpds> micahg: Not my problem.
<micahg> jpds: ah, sorry, who
<micahg> s taking care of that now
<jpds> micahg: Only joking, tsimpson should be able to help you.
<micahg> tsimpson: : ubottu is AWOL from #ubuntu-mozillateam
<tsimpson> jpds: that's supposed to be ubot4
<jpds> Oh, yeah; that.
<Pici> heh.
<micahg> is ubot4 broke?
<jpds> Yes.
<micahg> ah
<jpds> Well, it had no money to begin with.
 * micahg thinks channel should be renamed to #ubuntu-irc-humor :-/
<micahg> :)
<jpds> WARNING 2010-05-18T14:06:16 supybot Error connecting to irc.freenode.net:7070: An error occurred while connecting: -9: Unknown error 18446744073709551607.
<jpds> pleia2: Do you know anything that could be causing this?
<pleia2> jpds: nope, I haven't changed anything
<jpds> And all I've changed is it's channel lists.
<pleia2> I just connected to freenode from that box without a problem
<pleia2> with irssi
<Pici> jpds: you have sasl setup on that bot?
<jpds> pleia2: nc irc.freenode.net 7070 just hangs while 6667 connects.
<jpds> Pici: Don't think supybot supports that.
<Pici> jpds: Well, iirc 7070 is only for ssl/sasl connections.
<pleia2> yeah, can't use 7070 w/o ssl
<pleia2> 8001 should be fine
<jpds> pleia2: Yes.
<jpds> Well, it was using SSL fine before...
<jpds> I switched the channels, restarted the bot; and it couldn't connect.
<pleia2> I can connect fine with SSL in irssi on 7070
<pleia2> so I'm not sure :\
<jpds> WARNING 2010-05-18T14:19:26 supybot Error connecting to irc.freenode.net:8001: An error occurred while connecting: -9: Unknown error 18446744073709551607.
<jpds> Weird.
<Pici> jpds: What if you start it with --debug ?
<tsimpson> I tried using ssl with the new bots, supybot does not like it
<jpds> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435677/
<tsimpson> jpds: that's the error I got, I think supybot uses an outdated twisted API
<jpds> tsimpson: That's with SSL off...
<tsimpson> but still using twisted
<tsimpson> I had to change back to Socket
<jpds> Yeah, my experience with that is basically that they picked the name well.
<tsimpson> the "unknown error" is an exception thrown due to a missing method somewhere
<jpds> Yay.
<Pici> jpds: Looking around leads me to believe this might be a related to a problem where twisted encounters AAAA records.
<jpds> Pici: Nice.
<vish> micahg: looks like you caught the o-p-s in a good mood , all were toying with you  ;p
<jpds> We're always having fun.
<micahg> thanks for ubot4 :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-19
<arand_> Are #xubuntu invite-only/banning tor access/nonexistant/banning me for no apparent reason?
<wdh> it appears that everything with @gateway/tor* is banned, so yes, that will keep you out
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> arand_: Let me take a look at that.
<Pici> arand_: Removed.
<arand_> Pici: Cheers
<arand_> (Just noticed it before and thought it a bit odd)
<Pici> arand_: It doesn't make sense to keep it now that freenode requires users to use sasl to connect with tor.
<tritium> Who owns the lubotu* bots?
<tritium> I just removed lubotu1 from #ubuntu-us-nm.  We have ubot3, and never requested lubotu1.
<DJones> tritium: the loco channel bots have been replaced, different geographic loco's get different lubotu*'s
<DJones> have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots lubotu1 is the ubot* replacement for the America's loco's
<DJones> Looks like ubottu & ubot* are kept for the core/non-loco channels
<tritium> DJones: I was not aware of this.
<tritium> Thanks.
<DJones> I'm only aware becuase the same question came up in -uk a day or so back
<tritium> Well, now I have to figure out how to get lubotu1 back in #ubuntu-us-nm.  ;)  I'll ask nalioth to remove ubot3.
<DJones> tritium: I think you probably need to ping jus.si or ts.impson
<tritium> OK, thanks.
<tritium> According to that URL above, we're supposed to have lubotu4 in our channel.
<tritium> No, my mistake.
<tritium> jussi, tsimpson: can either of you please re-add lubotu1 to #ubuntu-us-nm?  I kicked him out.  Sorry!
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-20
<Tm_T> lubuntu bots should have some contact mentioned in whois
<Mamarok_> evilnhandler: fix your connection, please
<tsimpson> Tm_T: the contacts are listed in the wiki
<Tm_T> tsimpson: indeed, but random person seeing the bot doesn't possibly know that
<tsimpson> Tm_T: do you happen to know how long the GECOS string can be?
<Tm_T> tsimpson: unfortunately no I don't
<Tm_T> ubot3 is still haunting, btw
<tsimpson> jussi: ^ poke
<Tm_T> it has nalioths cloak
<jussi> sorted
<Tm_T> jussi: thank you sir
<tsimpson> Tm_T: link added
<Tm_T> tsimpson: brilliant, thanks
<Damascene> what a mess in #ubuntu
<Damascene> and it's your fault
<Pici> Damascene: Er, what?
<Damascene> there is 10 new user every minutes
<Damascene> 5 question every minute
 * erUSUL 0.o!`
<Pici> Damascene: And whats the problem?
<Damascene> that you don't see any
<erUSUL> Damascene: you can try to open our eyes ... bet you are talking about the #ubuntu to big to be usefull bug ...
<Damascene> yes erUSUL
<Damascene> *too big
<erUSUL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/392799
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful (affected: 8, heat: 60)" [Medium,In progress]
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful (affected: 8, heat: 60)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<erUSUL> ouch!!!
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: [Errno 1] _ssl.c:1325: error:140D2081:SSL routines:TLS1_ENC:block cipher pad is wrong (https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799)
<jpds> tsimpson: Haha.
<jpds> ;)
<erUSUL> what are those lubotu(n) .... ?
<jpds> erUSUL: LoCo bots.
<erUSUL> ok; i take there is already a #ubuntu-bots channel ?
<Pici> tsimpson: could you please disable bug snarfing for all bots except ubottu in here.
<erUSUL> Damascene: anyway; you can see the discussion about your corcerns there in that bug. you can add your point of view like any other ubuntu user
<jussi> bug 392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<jussi> :)
<Pici> jussi: you can help too :)
<Damascene> I've seen that bug earlier
 * Tm_T feels big need to scream "no channel splitting!!" ):
<IdleOne> Tm_T: is that channel splitting convo still going on?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: it never ends
<IdleOne> seems like a waste of manpower to split the channel
<Damascene> are you talking about #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> and splitting it into -lts etc
<Damascene> well if you didn't spilt it you will keep losing users
<IdleOne> How do you figure?
<Damascene> will usually in a channel 10 can talk on one subject
<Damascene> but what if there is 100 subject?
<Damascene> should the other 99 subject wait?
<IdleOne> that is why we use highlighting
<IdleOne> I focus on what is addressed to me when I am trying to help a user
<IdleOne> granted some of use more experienced user also try to keep up with other convos
<IdleOne> s/use/us
<IdleOne> but for the new user teaching them about !tab makes abig difference in my opinion
<Damascene> so you should make sure that new users now about highlighting too
<IdleOne> Damascene: I try to when I see that a user is not familiar with it
<IdleOne> I am so used to using tab complete that I use it in priv msg also :)
<IdleOne> or in a slow channel like this one is at the moment
<Damascene> in many channel what people usually do is to look to a channel from time to time. in #ubuntu you should have all your eyes and ears there to be able to help someone
<IdleOne> I know you are paying attention to what i am saying but I still highlighted you
<IdleOne> we could use #ubuntu-irc-helpers as a place to redirect or as a place where a helper can ask a user to join for more detailed help with less scroll
<IdleOne> right now it is a dead channel :/
<IdleOne> I would suggest making it an officially logged channel and metabot could also keep track of the questions asked and categorize the answers
<IdleOne> just a thought
<Damascene> will if you have enough helpers you can just make
<Damascene> ubuntu-1 ubuntu-2
<Damascene> up to four channel
<IdleOne> we don't need four channels
<IdleOne> we have #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<IdleOne> it is not a busy channel and can be used just for when a user has difficulties that require more detailed attention
<IdleOne> not to mention a -1 would get confused with +1
<Damascene> I think enough discussion have been made and it's urgent to fix the problem
<IdleOne> it could be set to +i and have the "helpers" invite the user. a list of trusted helpers could get access to do invites
<Damascene> whether it is -1 or what ever the present situation is miss
<IdleOne> or have a bot do the invites. !ubottu invite $user
<IdleOne> and the bot sends a nice message saying hey $user would like you to join #
<Damascene> you can just categorize the problems and have it in groups
<Damascene> so interested users and helpers can be there
<IdleOne> talk to LjL about metabot and how it works.
<Damascene> LjL-Temp, talk to us about metabot, please.
<IdleOne> often times we see users ask if the helper can go private. right now what we normally do is !pm | user  we could add to that factoid and suggest #ubuntu-irc-helpers as an alternative to pm. That way there is still peer review insuring that bad advice is not given.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-21
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, HeMan said: !HeMan is the master of the universe!
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, HeMan said: !HeMan is the master of the other universe!
<arand> subway24 Could likely require removal from ubuntu-devel soon-ish
<Tm_T> arand: we are at it, kinda (:
<bazhang> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<arand> Would it be reasonable to update the #ubuntu+1 topic with "no liveCDs, no update-manager -d, if you *really* want to edit sources.list" or something to that matter?
<arand> s/want\ to/want\ to\ upgrade\ now/
<tsimpson> I think not, if someone wants to upgrade this early they should be forced to search how ;)
<Tm_T> I agree
<Tm_T> it should not be made easy yet
<Tm_T> "if you have to ask, forget it"
<arand> Well in that case how about "No liveCDs, no auto-upgrade possible yet" simply? Since it's a common question.
<tsimpson> you assume people read the topic
<tsimpson> it may reduce those questions by 1 or 2%, but people _will_ still ask, no matter what the topic says
<arand> Well, what else is the topic good for apart from a faint hope that someone reads it?
<arand> Ah well, fair enough.
<tsimpson> I just don't thing it's particularly necessary/useful, but if someone wants to update the topic...
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-22
<freeflying> hi all, anyone can do me a favor?
<guntbert> freeflying: about what?
<freeflying> guntbert: #ubuntu-cn was set to +i in errors, can you help to remove it?
<guntbert> freeflying: sorry, no
<erUSUL> freeflying: you ca not get in contact with an op to do that?
<freeflying> erUSUL: I just deop all the ops, and quit from the channel
<erUSUL> freeflying: i see i quite full access list on the channel... dunno wnat you mean by " I just deop all the ops, ... "
<erUSUL> freeflying: anyway i gues that someone from the council should take a look
<freeflying> erUSUL: thanks
<guntbert> freeflying: if I remember correctly an op an invite himself
<erUSUL> Pici: nhandler jussi ? PING
<guntbert> *can
<freeflying> guntbert: I'm not in that channel, so can't invite myself
<guntbert> freeflying: but there a ~20 ops listed
<freeflying> guntbert: no one there now
<ninnnu> /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-cn
<freeflying> guntbert: or can I remove the i now?
<guntbert> freeflying: please try to ask in #freenode, staff knows better what is possible
<guntbert> freeflying: or try what ninnnu said
<freeflying> guntbert: I joined in now
<freeflying> guntbert: ninnnu thx
<ninnnu> np
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-23
<itnet7> jussi: have sec?
<jussi> itnet7: sure. Pm?
<itnet7> sure
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-16
<arand> I guess !oo factoid should be set to redirect to +1 ?
<IdleOne> !oo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<vish> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<arand> I what I meant :D
<IdleOne> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<IdleOne> !no oneiric is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<arand> Excellent :)
<Fuchs> ubuntu ops, you might want to keep an eye on mrstefan who is in #ubuntu as well, he just told a user in #ubuntu-de to  cd /dev && sudo dd if=zero of=sda
<Pici> Looks like they just left, but thanks for the heads up.
<Fuchs> oh, lolfaice is him as well
<Fuchs> just as a sidenote
<McPeter> juste for info
<McPeter> DON'T CLICK LINK --> 05/16 22:41:24 |<knmsmb> FREE UBUNTU PORN FOR UBUNTU USERS! http://ubuntu.bigblackarabiandicks.tk/
<McPeter> sources code page :
<McPeter> http://pastebin.com/NaH4MKnA
<McPeter> 05/16 22:41:24 |* knmsmb (~keu@173-27-23-73.client.mchsi.com) a rejoint #ubuntu
<McPeter> crash X
<m4v> a link that can crash X? nice.
<McPeter> Blanck SCreen and crash X
<McPeter> restart GDM
<McPeter> :|
<Fuchs> it should not,
<Fuchs> but it clearly calls an apt:/ url
<Fuchs> so it might install things
<McPeter> Fuchs, but for apturl .. need sudo pass
<Fuchs> heh, funny
<Fuchs> it is not even a valid apt-url
<Fuchs> it is just oversized, which might be the reason for the crash
<McPeter> i wget differents page
<McPeter> <meta http-equiv="REFRESH" content="0;url=http://unvalidatedinput.com/ubuntu/xserver-xorg/Bugs/index.html">
<McPeter> is not funny if u click
<McPeter> (-sic-)
<McPeter> rhaaa
<McPeter> :-(
<McPeter> #ubuntu
<arand> Fuchs: It's a general exloit, long apt urls will crash systems.
<Fuchs> arand: hopefully a known bug?
<Fuchs> otherwhise it would be a good moment to report it, I think
<arand> Fuchs: Well I think it's pretty new, but I heard it via A security researcher so presumably the people involved would be notified.
<Fuchs> good :)
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/783594
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783594 in apturl (Ubuntu Oneiric) "extremely long URL causes apturl to DoS window manager" [Low,Confirmed]
<McPeter> i've Lucid
<McPeter> and i crash my X :'(
<McPeter> LTS ... :'(
<arand> Fix was pushed 1h ago, so it will take a while to hit
<Fuchs> good to hear (that it is published)
<McPeter> http://pastebin.com/NaH4MKnA
<McPeter> source
<arand> As can be seen on line 1424, there is simply a huge apt://url there.
<Fuchs> I already stated this :p
<McPeter> ☭☠@⎈⁂㌶☣⚡☠
<arand> Yeah, hmm, I need to follow the conversation better :(
<Fuchs> no problem :)
<McPeter> :)
<McPeter> monster apt://url
<arand> #ubuntu is seeing a huge flux of this...
 * Fuchs wonders whether people are even clicking on such links
<Fuchs> s/whether/why/
<Fuchs> mv Fuchs bed  :(
<McPeter> :)
<McPeter> Lucid 	Fix Released Low <-- tss
<arand> McPeter: Well important thing is that it happens quickly, not if it has an impressive title ;)
<McPeter> :)
<Fuchs> arand: just as a sidenote: p_dilla was thrown out of the german ubuntu channels more or less, since the rar file in question is an illegal download
<Fuchs> I don't know the #ubuntu policy, but we in #ubuntu-de don't support this
<arand> Ah, right, obviously not on #u either.
<m4v> I don't think even freenode policy allows it
<m4v> or maybe is just discouraged, can't remember.
<McPeter> any clic at link on #ubuntu :(
<McPeter> many peaople *
<m4v> hard to say, people quit all the time.
<McPeter> :)
<McPeter> all mv bed
<McPeter> :p
<McPeter> http://blinckers.dnsalias.net/public/images/apt-bug.png
<Fuchs> mieux.
<McPeter> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-17
<fujisan> i only know the date on which it occured i don't know if the channel was logged only log i have of it is in comic chat unfortunately
<fujisan> @ LjL
<fujisan> if it's a big issue with comic chat logs i will just file a complaint with the anti-discrimination authorities
<fujisan> i should have done it straight away
<LjL> fujisan: please tell your story from the beginning. i'm not in the IRC Council myself, but the IRC Council will see this (this channel is logged). you may want to take some time to get your logs together. #ubuntu-nl is, i believe, also publicly logged.
<LjL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<fujisan> this happened in ubuntu-nl-offtopic which isn't logged unfortunately
<fujisan> i am not disputing my ban there btw
<fujisan> just this incidence
<fujisan> the ban is a result of them hating me for taking racism serious
<fujisan> it's all a big joke to them alas and i want to send a message
<fujisan> that there is zero tolerance for racism
<fujisan> incident*
<fujisan> http://imgur.com/dOl1x << this is all i have of it no official looking log unfortunately
<fujisan> i can translate what he said
<fujisan> it's about the city of Rotterdam in the Netherlands, and many black people, and people of other cultures, and races live there.So he says:" I am afraid to go to Rotterdam with my car", and then the other guy asked: "Why did you go there?" and then the guy says: "Watching Monkeys." and then the other guy says: "Did you laugh at them." and then the other guy says: "I am careful not too they were carrying so many knifes in their pockets the
<fujisan> that's basically it i am not an official translator
<fujisan> but i think this is pure racism and uncalled for
<fujisan> and it's all a big joke to them
<fujisan> that's the worst part
<fujisan> and the admin JanC he didn't flinge or nothing
<fujisan> and he left when he saw i came in
<popey> he pung out
<fujisan> ye afterwards i was so angry that i couldnt behave normal anymore in their
<fujisan> there*
<fujisan> and i have a bad history of being a troll but i am in therapy and doing better and was getting along fine in there and then this happened
<fujisan> but if you guys dont take it serious i can understand i will go to the authorities
<fujisan> the admin banned me cause i was using someone elses 2nd nick btw the guy who made the comments i was seeking for my own justice i guess
<fujisan> but the admin is really to blame here for doing nothing about it
<fujisan> i asked him when this happened to ban me for life because the way they all saw this was like some big joke
<fujisan> and being light brown myself i know what racism feels like so i had to speak out against it
<fujisan> maybe too little to late
<fujisan> i always felt safe from racism in the ubuntu channels but now not anymore i will just stick to the macosx channel where i never ever experienced racism
<fujisan> thanks for letting me tell the story
<fujisan> i hope you guys will take this serious
<fujisan> and not like some joke because i am dead serious
<fujisan> bu bye
<JanC> ah, fujisan has been spamming here too...  :P
<Pici> Yeah.
<JanC> he has been spamming some #ubuntu-nl* regulars too  :-(
<Pici> Any truth to his claims?
<JanC> somebody said something he claims was racist, but IIRC it was just something he misunderstood
<JanC> in any case, he has been banned for repeated trolling, ban evading, insulting people and a number of other things
<JanC> and this is about the 50th time he got banned for all those  ;)
<jussi> JanC: sounds similar to the story in other ubuntu channels.
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-bugs, Fvic said: ubot4, yes the bug is same.i read theory.but havenot actually triaged any bug.can you please help me to start.?
<fujisan> oops now you know my real identity :)
<fujisan> thanks again folks
<fujisan> i had a good day today after i got it of my chest
<fujisan> :)
<hypatia> glad to hear, fujisan
 * hypatia offers tea and cupcakes
<fujisan> :) thanks
<Logan_> rww: I would recommend removing Guarddog from !firewall because it doesn't exist in the repo for natty
<rww> !-firewall
<ubottu> firewall aliases: firestarter, iptables, shorewall, guarddog, ufw - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:46:03 - last edited by Pici on 2011-04-13 13:06:56
<rww> !firewall =~ s/or Guarddog \(KDE\) /
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<rww> !firewall =~ s/or Guarddog \(KDE\) //
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) also exist.
<Logan_> thanks :)
<rww> !firewall =~ s/Gnome/GNOME/
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-18
<tsimpson> !firewall ~= s/also exist/ and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> please don't forget LTS ;)
<rww> It hasn't been updated since hardy, and I've never heard of anyone actually using it ;P
<tsimpson> it's just a frontend for iptables, and it does what it's supposed to do
<rww> convince the Windows converts that their non-existant open ports are safe? :(
<rww> anyways.
<tsimpson> one day, there will be a KDE frontend to ufw, it's planned
<tsimpson> bug guarddog is still useful to do ICS and the like
<tsimpson> *but
<IdleOne> bugging the guarddog is a bad idea
<IdleOne> just saying :)
<jussi> there was a kcm module for ufw iirc...
 * jussi looks
<jussi> yes, here it is: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789
<fujisan> i was just banned from ubuntu-offtopic while doing nothing wrong :( by someone who just doesnt like me and happens to be an @dmin there, what can i do?
<fujisan> i wasn't doing anything wrong
<fujisan> ikonia why did you ban me?
<fujisan> that's not in the spirit of ubuntu
<ikonia> fujisan: you are a long term ban from the ubuntu channels, it's some how been removed - I'm putting it back
<fujisan> not really
<fujisan> i was not on the banlist
<fujisan> i was on my best behaviour this is so unfair?
<fujisan> people change you know
<fujisan> i changed
<fujisan> you stayed the same apparently
<ikonia> fujisan: too many chances are gone, there are other channels for you to use
<fujisan> ikonia i am going to dispute this ban
<fujisan> i did nothing wrong
<ikonia> nothing more to discuss on it,
<fujisan> there was no ban
<fujisan> on my nick
<fujisan> you obviously abused your adminship
<fujisan> in ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> fujisan: there are many bans on your many nicks, it's been cleared down by mistake, I'm putting the ban back in place
<fujisan> because you dont like me
<fujisan> i get it but thats not fair
<fujisan> ikonia you just assume that it was done by mistake
<fujisan> i dispute the ban
<fujisan> i did nothing wrong
<ikonia> not going to discuss it any more
<fujisan> ask anyone there
<fujisan> well then i will find someone else
<LjL> fujisan, by the way, #ubuntu-offtopic *is* a core channel (contrary to #Ubuntu-nl) so you may want to discuss this in #Ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> thank you LjL
<fujisan> ok ty LjL
<niko> !members
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<kasztan_85> Hi, I accidentally removed the system accounts in the Accounts manager in ubuntu 11.04. After restarting the server does not start X. You can fix it somehow?
<jpds> kasztan_85: Server support in #ubuntu-server, support in #ubuntu.
<jpds> kasztan_85: And do not spam every channel in existance with the same question.
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-gr, jim137 said: !Aigaiwnas is troll
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-19
<lubotu3> oimon called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<popey> ignore that
<DJones> How tempting was it to kick oimon for botabuse :)
<DJones> Even if it was by accident
<arand> !partialupgrade is <reply> Partial upgrades offered by update-manager, or excessive removals by "apt-get dist-upgrade" are often due to repository inconsistencies, the best fix is often to simply wait, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751299 for more info.
<arand> !partial is <alias> !partialupgrade
<IdleOne> !partialupgrade is <reply> Partial upgrades offered by update-manager, or excessive removals by "apt-get dist-upgrade" are often due to repository inconsistencies, the best fix is often to simply wait, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751299 for more info.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !partial is <alias> partialupgrade
<IdleOne> !partial is <alias> partialupgrade
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> !partial is <alias> !partialupgrade
<ubottu> But partial already means something else!
<IdleOne> !partial
<ubottu> Partial upgrades offered by update-manager, or excessive removals by "apt-get dist-upgrade" are often due to repository inconsistencies, the best fix is often to simply wait, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751299 for more info.
<arand> Thanks! :D
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> !forget partialupgrade
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> arand: we have some issues with some of the info. looking into it with other ops
<arand> Ok.
<IdleOne> arand: this factoid is specifically aimed at +1?
<arand> Proably, since it occurs very seldom if all on stable..
<arand> I'm basically going by what the forum page states, and anecdotal evidence from myself and others running +1, so I am not 100 about the correctness, however, I have not seen claims otherwise in these discussions though..
<IdleOne> !partialupgrade-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Partial upgrades during the develpment cycle, or excessive removals are often due to repository inconsistencies, the best fix is often to simply wait. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751299 for more info.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !partial is <alias> partialupgrade-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> But partial already means something else!
<IdleOne> !forget partial
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !partial is <alias> partialupgrade-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> partial has been forgotten, use '!unforget partial' to edit it again
<Pici> no
<IdleOne> !unforget partial
<ubottu> Factoid 'partialupgrade' does not exist
<Pici> you dont want to do !partial
<Pici> Because that will be global
<IdleOne> ok, how do I make partial an alias to partialupgrade-#ubuntu+1
<Pici> !forget partial
<ubottu> I know nothing about partial yet, Pici
<Pici> !partial-#ubuntu+1 is <alias> partialupgrade-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> ok so the alias has to be channel specific also
<Pici> Yeah.
<IdleOne> arand: thanks for giving me a headache :P
<arand> Sorry! |o|
<charlie-tca> but that was a really good thing to get straightened out too
<IdleOne> tsimpson jussi can we get ubottu or clone in #ubuntu-qc please
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-20
<tsimpson> IdleOne: can you get one of the channel owners to request it?
<LjL> tsimpson: i'd like an ubuntu member cloak whenever ;)
<tsimpson> LjL: done :)
<LjL> thanks :)
<IdleOne> wow
<IdleOne> that was the fastest member cloak request ever
<tsimpson> when staff are awake, things go smoothly ;)
<IdleOne> how do I know who the channel owner is? what flag do they have?
<tsimpson> anyone with f and/or F
<LjL> and why is the access list private ;(
<IdleOne> it is?
<LjL> it is
<LjL> [01:23:32] [Notice] -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<tsimpson> I see it fine
<IdleOne> channel owners aren't around. I'll ask them to make request when they come online
<LjL> uh
<LjL> i see it now
<LjL> i swear it said that before
<LjL> i didn't make it up :o
<tsimpson> IdleOne: btw, it'll be lubotu1
<IdleOne> maybe your new cloak confuzzled chanserv
<IdleOne> tsimpson: that is fine. same as ubottu right?
<LjL> [01:34:33] [Notice] -ChanServ- Flags      : SECURE KEEPTOPIC TOPICLOCK PRIVATE
<tsimpson> yeah, just lubotu* is for loco channels
<LjL> if you're an ubuntu member you can see the list i guess because ubuntu/member is in it
<tsimpson> someone went overboard with chanserv options
<nhandler> Yeah, for that channel, you will need +A
<IdleOne> I am =A
<IdleOne> +A
<ubot4> Factoid 'A' not found
<IdleOne> quiet you
<IdleOne> oh to see the list
<IdleOne> philipballew_: post a link to your launchpad page here and ask real nice for the IRCC to apply your new member cloak.
<IdleOne> hint: cookies help
<philipballew_> https://launchpad.net/~philipballew pretty please?
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson topyli elky nhandler ^^
<IdleOne> Congrats again :)
<philipballew_> hey, thank you!
<nhandler> philipballew_: You will need to be identified before we can cloak you
<elky> I'd ask for hokey pokey cookies, but I don't know that your country knows what hokey pokey is.
<philipballew_> not to look like a total irc idiot but whats the best way to do that?
<nhandler> philipballew_: /msg nickserv help identify
<philipballew_> alright! ill get back to you in a minute
<philipballew> how about use this name?
<philipballew> it lacks the
<philipballew> _
<philipballew> i realized i had not turned off my desktop with my registered name. so i went back to that
<nhandler> elky: ^
<elky> Go for it
<philipballew> :)
<nhandler> philipballew: You are now cloaked
<philipballew> alright! ill refresh my page to see it take affect!
<Mobidoy> Could someone please activate my Ubuntu member cloak ? here is my launchpad link https://launchpad.net/~mobidoy
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson topyli elky nhandler ^^
<nhandler> IdleOne: No point hilighting me. I just apply them, I don't ACK them
<IdleOne> oh, sorry :)
<nhandler> No problem
<elky> nhandler, syn
<elky> :(
<elky> fine. I'll ACK without it
<IdleOne> there you go :)
<nhandler> elky: I have some bad lag ;) Mobidoy, you are now cloaked
<elky> nhandler, i have launchpad looking terrible on a netbook screen :P
<Mobidoy> thanx nhandler
<IdleOne> I think elky did it
<nhandler> IdleOne: Only freenode staff can set cloaks (I set it)
<IdleOne> right, all the syn and ack's confused me
<elky> hah
<nhandler> jbicha: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha
<nhandler> elky: ^
<jbicha> oops, close
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<rww> ignore, it's a silly person that likes spamming ops call ^
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<elky> nhandler, go
<nhandler> jbicha: You are now cloaked
<jbicha> thank you
<vish> IdleOne: always confusing about who the ircc are :) .. easiest is to just say "ircc" , most of the council have that as a highlight , would be nice though to have !ircc factoid with current ircc listed
<topyli> vish: nhandler is ircc, but also staff. it would be weird if he requested a cloak for an ubuntu member and then proceeded to implement it :)
<topyli> handy, sure
<vish> ah! nhandler has lot of power, eh?.. we could have him ACK as nhandler and implement as evilnhandler  :p
 * vish hides
 * jussi eyes vish
<LjL> vsssh vsssh
<jpds> fish and chips, anyone?
<LjL> vish and jips
<vish> :D
<fujisan> yes AlanBell?
<AlanBell> hi, thanks for coming here
<fujisan> is this about my earlier complaints?
<AlanBell> ikonia had some concerns, which I would like to understand better
<AlanBell> are you based in the UK?
<fujisan> AlanBell i dont feel like explaining it again i was in ubuntu-nl-offtopic my two main languages are dutch and english, i was banned from ubuntu-nl-offtopic and ubuntu-nl after years of chatting there without too many issues, but some people decided to make racist remarks i spoke out against them and was subsequently rejected and banned, so i was looking for a channel were i could chat i came to ubuntu-uk explained the story asked if i co
<ikonia> that is lies
<AlanBell> ah yes, I recall you mentioning that the other day
<fujisan> i am not doing this again
<fujisan> just ask MartijnVdS or shauno
<fujisan> or popey even
<AlanBell> ok
<fujisan> ikonia i understand you dont like me i will be a big boy and stay away from ubuntu-uk if you stay away from macosx since thats my favorite channel ok deal?
<fujisan> see i can act as a todler as well
<ikonia> fujisan: I'm not interested in deals, it has nothing to do with "no liking you"
<fujisan> ok
<fujisan> ikonia i chatted in ubuntu-uk for quite a while now without issues
<fujisan> just ask anyone there
<fujisan> so i dont see why you cant just leave me alone
<ikonia> I'm not disputing your current conversation. I've explained this to AlanBell
<ikonia> fujisan: your long standing past and serious behaviour problems is the reason I've mentioned it, as I explained to you the other day,
<fujisan> yes ikonia i used to be a troll i have mental issues i am under therapy i am doing better i changed my ways am i not allowed to change and act normal?
<fujisan> what do you want from me exactly ikonia?
<ikonia> fujisan: I'd like you to stay out of the ubuntu name space
<ikonia> as I've explained
<fujisan> so this is a mission to get me banned
<fujisan> i am not staying around for this
<ikonia> there are other channels (you're already in them) for ubuntu chat with less rules, you would be better suited using them
<fujisan> bye
<fujisan> still there ikonia ?
<fujisan> i left ubuntu-uk i hope that satisfies your revenge
<fujisan> ;)
<fujisan> kind regards
<fujisan> bu bye
<Pici> Er.
<rww> odd person.
<avelldiroll> odd, no that's called 'troll evolution' - trying to find more subtle ways to lose other people's time
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-21
<xircon1> Morning all
<Tm_T> xircon... I'm suddenly filled with memories from distant past
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Tothwolf/XiRCON
<xircon1> Yes, remember it well, but has nothing to do with my username :)  My username was made up when signing up to freeserve in the late 90's
<fujisan> so this is a gateway ?
<Tm_T> pardon?
<fujisan> a gateway into the conversion of the club to one day be forgiven and be allowed into the ubuntu namespace as a born again ubuntu member :)
<fujisan> i surely hope so
<fujisan> bu bye :) and thanks
<UndiFineD> hello people, I would like to request my membership cloak
<rww> UndiFineD: link to your Launchpad profile, please
<UndiFineD> https://launchpad.net/~k.dejong
<rww> topyli: ^^
<topyli> UndiFineD: you should identify before being cloaked
<rww> topyli: they are
<UndiFineD> I do, automatically
<topyli> oh
<topyli> oh yes. sorry
<topyli> there we go :)
<UndiFineD> ok, so restart my chat client now ?
<topyli> no, you're ok
<rww> nope, it's been applied already. you just didn't see it.
<UndiFineD> ah ok
<UndiFineD> still seeing my ipv6 ;)
<rww> (everyone else saw you /quit with the message "Changing host", then rejoin with an ubuntu/member/undefined hostname)
<rww> (freenode is odd)
<UndiFineD> :)
<topyli> UndiFineD: /whois yourself and see
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> thanks rww and topyli
<LjL> congrats UndiFineD
<topyli> no trouble at all
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-22
<UndiFineD> LjL, I always forget these silly little things
<topyli> welcome to the funny farm
<LjL> UndiFineD: now you'll be pointed and laughed at in most channels you join! \o/
<topyli> hehe
<rww> and are able to kickban LjL from here
<rww> I mean... congratulations!
<UndiFineD> hah
<UndiFineD> I am not wearing steel pointed shoes
<UndiFineD> high heels are for my GF
<topyli> UndiFineD: your cloak has a typo, i requested a fix :)
<rww> lol.
<topyli> your own fault for having a creative nick!
<rww> that is longer than 3 characters
<UndiFineD> hah
<topyli> yeah. doubles are allowded (6), but unconvenional spelling is just weird
<UndiFineD> indeed it is intentional
<UndiFineD> in the past I could simply find all pages with my nick, but typo's overruled that
<topyli> i'm sure. staff just read it wrong. worry not, they'll fix it once they get around to it
<UndiFineD> now if only they'd let me in on linkedin, for which I had requested access 5 times already
<topyli> huh? can't everybody join?
<topyli> oh you mean the ubuntu members group there
<UndiFineD> yeah
<rww> isn't MTeck the one in charge of that?
<topyli> maybe it's unmaintainded. who's supposed to.... oh
<rww> yes, he is
<topyli> UndiFineD: so poke him
<UndiFineD> no it is maintained, but they do not read messages well
<rww> he isn't online. memoserv! (mtecknology)
<rww> although hrm, apparently he's online under a different nick somewhere
<rww> aha! EvilMTeck
<topyli> boo
<topyli> that's staff tradition
<rww> UndiFineD: it's now fixed
<topyli> yay
<UndiFineD> cool
<EvilMTeck> EvilMTeck: hm?
<MTecknology> topyli: I like it though
<rww> wannabee staffer ;P
<rww> anyways UndiFineD wanted to join your LinkedIn Ubuntu thingadoodle
<MTecknology> is he one of the people that never listened to the email I sent to them?
 * MTecknology looks
<rww> dunno
<UndiFineD> I doubt that
<rww> MTecknology: I'm not planning on using LinkedIn ever, but I'm vaguely curious: what's in the email?
<MTecknology> rww: I actually don't remember... every time i click decline there's an auto message sent out - let me go grab it
<UndiFineD> MTecknology, would you decline the same person 3 times on the same day ?
<UndiFineD> without looking at the message they send
<MTecknology> rww: http://dpaste.com/545157/
<MTecknology> that message lies though... linkedin doesn't let me use email verification - which made things easy
<MTecknology> UndiFineD: name?
<UndiFineD> k.dejong
<UndiFineD> Keimpe de Jong
<MTecknology> I don't see your request listed
<UndiFineD> no it has been a while
<MTecknology> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=de+Jong%2C+Keimpe&searchfor=all
<UndiFineD> MTecknology, send my request just now
<UndiFineD> https://launchpad.net/~k.dejong
<MTecknology> approved - next time read the message you're sent
<rww> ironically, that silly LP search page doesn't find MTecknology either.
<UndiFineD> well, if I reply it is not read
<rww> oh, I lie, I can't spell
<MTecknology> 29 requests to join this week..
<UndiFineD> well people are at least interested :)
<rww> MTecknology: 90% of which aren't valid requests, I'd guess?
<MTecknology> rww: pretty much
<rww> yeah, concept of an "Ubuntu Member" isn't immediately obvious to a lot of people
 * Cheri703 might be trying to become an ubuntu member soon
<MTecknology> rww: well.... 4 potentially legit....
<MTecknology> better than normal odds
<MichealH> Is the Lubuntu Channels Official?
<MichealH> As Lubuntu is now Official
<persia> MichealH: How do you mean "Official"?  Do you mean "have all the i's been dotted and t's crossed" or do you mean "These are considered important channels and part of the Ubuntu channel set"?
<MichealH> I mean is the #lubuntu channel Core?
<MichealH> BRB
<MichealH> Switching PC's
<persia> I think "Core" and "Official" are very different, and should be kept that way.  There's lots of "Official" channels that aren't "Core".
<rww> MichealH: Unless something changed recently and I haven't heard about it and the documentation hasn't been updated, it's not managed by the IRC team, so it's not a core channel.
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope lists the ones that are.
<rww> Lubuntu's council and the IRC council would presumably have to discuss it if they wanted #lubuntu to be managed by the IRC team.
<persia> Well, no, as Lubuntu doesn't have a "council".
<rww> Fun. Well whoever's responsible for important decisions there I guess ;P
<MichealH> The founder of #lubuntu? :P
<persia> Anyway, that's just details: for folk not part of Lubuntu and not on the IRCC, it's best to consider the Lubuntu channels the same as any other flavour at this point.
<persia> (and I recommend not poking this too much if you don't fit into those categories unless there is some issue happening that needs it poked, which IRCC can probably help sort)
<rww> persia: I was replying to MichealH asking whether the channels are core channels. The word "official" is thrown around enough that I don't bother trying to define it :P
<persia> rww, "Core" has been messy and contentious in it's time as well :)
<rww> persia: and now we have a nice shiny list and it hasn't been an issue in a while, afaik ;P
<rww> and from the IRC op perspective, it's an important distinction, as core channel implies the ops there have bantracker access for the whole namespace, idle in -ops, etc., etc.
<LjL> i don't recommend recommending against the public not commenting over matters ;(
<persia> rww, Yeah, we said that last time we had a list :)  Note that I'm happy the issue is quiet, and I hope it's a long while before we discuss it again: I just believe that any fixed lists are inherently unscalable, so therefore need continued discussion as the project changes.
<MichealH> As a op of #lubuntu, I may find the bantracker and all of ubottu's features to be useful to the channel
<persia> LjL, Comments are fine.  Given the scrambling to sort Lubuntu stuff lately, I suspect the folks that need to do things are busy enough that more folk asking them to do more things won't help much yet.
<rww> MichealH: considering that #lubuntu has 1 ban set, I doubt this.
<rww> but anyway, it's not my decision, so *shrug*
<MichealH> rww: But as it grows, we may need it
<MichealH> persia: I did not ask them to do it, I just asked if it was core or not
<persia> Oh, I know :)
<MichealH> Although I think it would benifit us later on :)
<rww> incidentally, the ban's set against a dynamic hostname that's no longer valid anyway, so is removable ;)
<MichealH> heh
<LjL> rww is annoying don't mind him
<LjL> he wants banlists to be clean because a clean banlist is a happier banlist or something
<MichealH> Reminds me of my school - "A tidy tie is a happy tie"
<MichealH> lulz
<rww> LjL: well, you know, it's one less banlist slot to hunt down when #lubuntu grows and the list gets full.
<LjL> *censors himself*
<MichealH> rww: BTW, How did you know that was dynamic?
<rww> MichealH: because I recognize the user from #ubuntu, and they've switched hostnames since that one.
<clandestino> ciao a tutti, sono di nuovo qui....non è cambiato nulla
<clandestino> mi è venuta però un'idea...tempo fa avevo provato ad installare kde come alternativa a gnome, quindi credo di avere un ibrido....
<LjL> clandestino: mi sa che stai cercando #ubuntu-it, questo è #ubuntu-irc
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-16
<EvilResistance> not necessarily IRC specific, but who should I poke about my @ubuntu.com email address not working when I changed my primary email address on Launchpad?  (its been over two weeks since i did that change, and the @ubuntu.com address still doesn't work)
<elky> #launchpad
<EvilResistance> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-17
<dax> Howdy. Someone around with a launchpad account who feels like fixing IRC documentation for me?
<Unit193> Feels like helping dax? Maybe, where at?
<dax> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks . mentions of ubuntu/member/other.cloak.nickname should be ubuntu/member/othercloak.nickname, and other/cloak/ubuntu.member.nickname should be other/cloak/ubuntu.nickname
<dax> or, in general, combination cloaks do not have a role field for the secondary project
<dax> it's not just the bit at the top, the text itself has those incorrect formats in it too
<dax> looks like just under "Member cloaks" though, the rest of the page discusses other topics
<Unit193> Looks easy enough.
<Unit193> All good?
<dax> yes, thanks :)
<Unit193> No problem!
<Emerling> Hi i need put mootobot meetingology  in my loCo team channel, . how i can put into channel?
<AlanBell> anyone know what channel Emerling is on about?
<popey> #ubuntu-ve at a guess
<AlanBell> hi all, we will be putting out a call for applications for a place on the IRC Council today
<Unit193> AlanBell: By the header I'm guessing https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members is the one to vote, if so, can I be added?
<AlanBell> yes, done
<Unit193> Thanks muchly!
<pleia2> congrats! :)
<Unit193> Heh, danke.
<Fuchs> AlanBell: sorry for the dumb question, where is the agenda for the next IRCC meetings?  (for ubuntu memberships)
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<Fuchs> thankies
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<Fuchs> uhm
<Fuchs> the next meeting is in the past
 * AlanBell will fixor
<Unit193> So? Is your time machine broken again?
<Fuchs> Unit193: yes, used too much recently
<AlanBell> fixed
<Fuchs> I can add myself to the list there, then?
<AlanBell> yup
<Fuchs> I hope I'll get the wiki syntax right, I have to admit I don't use the ubuntu wikis often as an editor
<Fuchs> and "date added" would be today?
<AlanBell> yeah, I have no idea why anyone ever thought that was important
<AlanBell> it is a wiki, it has a dated history
<Fuchs> right, added myself
<AlanBell> yay \o/
<Fuchs> I'll check with my fellow ops to get a few more testimonials until then :)
<Fuchs> and then I'll hope I'll pass :)
<AlanBell> I heard they are quite tough
<Unit193> ...But if I can get past one, I'm sure you will.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-18
<Unit193> m4v: Do you think there's enough in #lubuntu-es to bother updateing the !es-#lubuntu to match !es-#xubuntu ?
<m4v> Unit193: there isn't imo.
<m4v> well, there are two guys idling, but.. I don't know them.
<Unit193> Didn't think so.
<lubotu1> In #ubuntu-us-or, blkperl said: lubotu1: fearlessleader is bkerensa
<bkerensa> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-19
<ubot2> In ubot2, AlanBell said: no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> oh, already did it in ubottu
<AlanBell> just needs to sync to ubot2
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-20
<amithkk> Anybody here
<amithkk> ?
<benonsoftware> amithkk: Yes?
<amithkk> The community team redirected me here to get a block cloak
<amithkk> *bot
<benonsoftware> amithkk: Ping a member of the IRC Council, they should be able to help you
<amithkk> I guess..
<amithkk> head_victim: ping
<amithkk> elky: ping
<Myrtti> neither of those are members of the IRC council
<amithkk> AlanBell: ping
<amithkk> um
<amithkk> Their not?
 * amithkk sighs
<Myrtti> AlanBell is
<amithkk> I've got to get my councils sorted
<head_victim> amithkk: As mentioned, I'd love to help but am not in a position to do so.
<head_victim> My suggestion is to lay out the request you have so even if you're not around when the council members are they can act upon your request. If it's private or urgent I'd suggest emailing them.
<AlanBell> amithkk details please
<amithkk> I made a bot for AskUbuntu Integration
<amithkk> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/3179/how-about-adding-rss-feeds-for-certain-tags-in-irc-channels
<amithkk> and got it registered and working
<amithkk> Somebody suggested an irc cloak for it
<amithkk> well... I guess thats it :D
<AlanBell> bot account name?
<amithkk> twobottux
<AlanBell> and channels you intend to run it in
<amithkk> #juju #juju-dev #ubuntu-app-devel and #2buntu
<amithkk> that's the list for now
<amithkk> any channels expressing interest will be added
<AlanBell> what is #2buntu?
<amithkk> That's the place where the bot provides services, and the bot reports any problems there
<AlanBell> ok
<amithkk> Since it was originally for controlling the 2buntu room
<AlanBell> I am off out for a bit, will pick this up later
<amithkk> Ok :)
<adrianrly> Hello. I want to apply for an Ubuntu clock (ubuntu/member/ubuntu-ro.adrianrly). My launchpad URL: https://launchpad.net/~adrian-n
<popey> !membership | adrianrly
<ubottu> adrianrly: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<popey> adrianrly: you might want to read that
<adrianrly> Ok. Reading right nou.
<adrianrly> I didn't see that page. I reached this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks from search engine to search engine. I should talk about this with the guys from Romanian Team.
<popey> adrianrly: the first link on that page takes you to the membership page ☺
<adrianrly> Yeah, you're right but I didn't click that link because I thought: "I have ubuntu on 3 devices and I have launchpad so that makes me a member".
<adrianrly> Guess not :)
<popey> ☺
<paolettopn> buonasera
<paolettopn> necessito informazioni per mettere a log testuale un canale di ubuntu-it
<paolettopn> c'è un op che mi può aiutare?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-13
<Unit193> That works.
<kb8wlu> need help installing ubuntu 13.04 on win7 and ubuntu  on seprate hard drives
<kb8wlu> please call 586-722-3473 to help me out
<kb8wlu> need help selecting the install partition with ubuntu
<IdleOne> WAT?
<Unit193> Yep, and phone is for his area too. :/
<JoseeAntonioR> want me to call?
<IdleOne> You can call whomever you like.
<IdleOne> I wouldn't.
<pleia2> I was out of the country for a couple weeks and my membership in ~irc-xubuntu-offtopic-ops and ~irc-xubuntu-ops expired, can I be re-added, please? :)
<pleia2> and perhaps while I'm asking for things, I got a member cloak a billion years ago as ubuntu/member/pleia2 - can it be updated to match my lp profile instead? so ubuntu/member/lyz
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: see /msg nickserv help set accountname
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: this isn't related to my accountname, it's the cloak
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: yep, and afaik the cloak is set as per accountname
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I thought it was based on launchpad name
<JoseeAntonioR> let's wait an see what others say, then :)
<Pici> I have to attend a meeting in a minute, but we'll add you back to those teams.  Regarding the cloak, its normally based on account name, but I think we've made exceptions in the past.  I'll be back in an hour or so (ugh, meetings).
<pleia2> no problem, I can swap account names
<pleia2> done
<pleia2> thanks Pici
<cprofitt> pleia2: I believe the cloaks are awared by LP name, but if you have multiple user names registered to your freenode account I think the cloak follows you
<Tm_T> pleia2: I was actually waiting you to ask to be readded (:
<cprofitt> you want your cloak to change to show lyz though right?
<Tm_T> so I know its ok to do
<pleia2> thanks Tm_T
<cprofitt> you want the cloak not to read: 17:23 -!- pleia2 [~lyz@ubuntu/member/pleia2]
<cprofitt> but to read /member/lyz -- right?
<Tm_T> pleia2: readded, welcome back and congratulations (:
<pleia2> cprofitt: yes, it's being taken care of :)
<pleia2> Tm_T: thank you! :)
<cprofitt> cool
<darthanubis> I was wondering how many years my ban from #ubuntuforums is set for?
<darthanubis> It has to have been at least 8 already
<darthanubis> Will the ban ever come off?
<k1l> darthanubis: bans are to discussed in #ubuntu-ops if the channel has not a specific ops channel/team
<Unit193> k1l: For core channels, though.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-14
<cjohnston> AlanBell are the bots ready for uds?
<JoseeAntonioR> or tsimpson ^
<tsimpson> cjohnston: udsbotu is ready, the logbots are nothing to do with me though
<cjohnston> tsimpson: sweet
<cjohnston> tsimpson: I don't see it in the plenary room
<tsimpson> cjohnston: there now
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> tsimpson: umm.. the bot *just now* changed the topic in #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<cjohnston> was it just not opped?
<tsimpson> yeah, it doesn't actually have access so I had to op it manually
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> ty
<Rafik> I just had to re-register my Nick. Can you guys help with getting back my cloak? my lp: https://launchpad.net/~rafik
<Rafik> I'm already member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks - Thanks!
<pleia2> I could also still use my cloak updated to match my account/lp name (lyz)
 * nhandler is free to help if the IRCC ACKs
<Tm_T> nhandler: synackack
<Tm_T> eikumitensemenikään
<nhandler> On it
<nhandler> pleia2, Rafik: You should both be set
<Tm_T> thanks comrade nhandler
<pleia2> Tm_T, nhandler thank you :)
<nhandler> You are both welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-16
<Rafik> nhandler, all set. Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-18
<Unit193> Can someone identify ubottu?
<Unit193> That is to say, identify it to services so it is logged in and cloaked.
<Unit193> Hrm, and may need to add saucy.
<Unit193> Danke.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-19
<Myrtti> pleia2: you've not changes your last names on ubuntu women planet
<pleia2> Myrtti: thanks, fixing now :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-12
<Guest12029> hello all
<MooDoo> pah nick changes
<popey> jussi: we lost out ubot in #ubuntu-app-devel again ☹
<jussi> popey: which ubot?
<popey> 21:09 -!- ubot2 [~ubot2@unaffiliated/jpds/bot/ubot2] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<jussi> ubot5: join #ubuntu-app-devel
<ubot5> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> shaddup
<jussi> popey: I assume all good now?
<popey> no, i see no bot there
<popey> \o/
<jose> IRCC: ubot2 is down, can someone bring him back up, please?
<Unit193> That bot is run by jpds and hosted by Nafallo last I knew.
<jose> then, ping?
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, NikTh said: !Greek is Στα κεντρικά κανάλια του Ubuntu μιλούν στην Αγγλική γλώσσα. Για ελληνόφωνους χρήστες υπάρχουν τα κανάλια #ubuntu-gr και kubuntu-gr
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, NikTh said: !Greek is Στα κεντρικά κανάλια του Ubuntu μιλούν στην Αγγλική γλώσσα. Για ελληνόφωνους χρήστες υπάρχουν τα κανάλια #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr
<k1l_> that looks like in my math and physics classes :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-13
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-14
<MooDoo> morning all
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-gr, eliasps said: !eliasps is <reply> test
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, eliasps said: forget eliasps
<IdleOne> hello eliasps
<eliasps> hello IdleOne
<eliasps> ~list
<eliasps> ~alert
<jose> IRCC: ping, need some help from you
<hggdh> jose: how can we help you?
<jose> hggdh: hey, could you please give me founder flags in #ubuntu-et?
<hggdh> -et? wht is -et?
<jose> ethiopia, LoCo Team
<hggdh> staff -- there?
<Fuchs> hggdh: the wonderful Mrs erry and the Magical Mr. Pricey just have been active, maybe poke one of them
<Unit193> Pricey is on call.
 * Fuchs sings the ghost busters theme song, replacing them with Pricey
<hggdh> Pricey: good afternoon/night/morning/ah hell, good day. I need some help on setting an #ubuntu- channel to standards
<jose> that reminds me, I need to watch jeopardy
<Pricey> hggdh: Sure?
<hggdh> Pricey: pvt, if you do not mind
<Pricey> no need to ask permission
<hggdh> never hurts to ask for it :-)
<hggdh> jose: just to be sure -- done
<jose> hggdh: thank you!
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-15
<MooDoo> hello all
<k1l> !away > wazery[away]
<ubottu> wazery[away], please see my private message
<jose> AlanBell: ping, meetingology is dead
<Fuchs> IRCC: what do I do when my membership is about to expire?
<jose> Fuchs: you mean Ubuntu membership or operator membership?
<Fuchs> Ubuntu IRC membership, on lolpad
<k1l> extend it yourself?
<Fuchs> not possible for this one, apparently
<Fuchs> at least the link in the mail puts me on a page where I can't extend it
<jose> https://launchpad.net/~fuchs/+expiringmembership/~ubuntu-irc-members should do it
<Fuchs> the mail had https://launchpad.net/~fuchs/+expiringmembership/ubuntu-irc-members   (without the ~) and that says it's private, hence me asking here.
<Fuchs> (and yours doesn't work at all)
<jose> oh, my fault
<jose> Fuchs: are you sure you're logged in?
<Fuchs> yes, it says I am logged in as Fuchs (logout)
<Fuchs> " We are currently in read-only mode. That means that at the moment you can't create new accounts, update your personal information, or request password reminders. "
<Fuchs> yes, I love you too ...
<Fuchs> okay, I'll just try later, then :)
<Fuchs> oh, now it worked. Odd thing, that.
<jose> lol
<DJones> jose: You may be waiting a while for AlanBell I've not seen him online speaking for a few weeks
<jose> DJones: whoops, do you by chance know if anyone else's got access to that server?
<jose> because, like, meetingology is an essential tool for us
<jose> oh, not actually access to the server
<jose> but adding channels
<jose> I just figured out it was alive when I noticed it PM'd me
<Unit193> jose: ayrton can too.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-16
<jose> hggdh: still around? yesterday you gave flags to jose, but my nickserv user is joseeantonior
<tsimpson> jose: as long as the nick is registered to that account, it should work
<jose> tsimpson: nick isn't registered either
<jose> I'm 'stealing' it because the owner doesn't use it and doesn't want to drop it
<tsimpson> ah, well that would be a problem
<jose> yeah, and my cloak is an exception too
<jose> so it's a bit of a mess after several memos trying to get it dropped and it being undroppable as it's a nickserv account name
<Fuchs> not really, the project cloaks are not based on account/nicknames
<Fuchs> accountnames are droppable
<Fuchs> they just take "user seen" into consideration as well
<jose> not droppable if a secondary nick is being used
<Fuchs> yes, that.
<jose> :(
<Fuchs> also yay to the staffer who didn't double check that one  (the flags) :p
<jose> Last seen : (about 183 weeks ago); User seen : now
<jose> isn't that awesome?
<Fuchs> well, it is quite a common name
<Fuchs> anyway -> bed
<jose> have a good night!
<hggdh> jose: yes, I am around
<jose> hggdh: mind changing the flags for #ubuntu-et from jose to joseeantonior, please?
<hggdh> jose: certainly. There is a beer somewhere, sometime, somehow, though
 * jose passes a beer to hggdh
<jose> well, with no UDS I cannot give you beers anymore
<hggdh> yes, there is that. The intention counts, though
<MooDoo> hello all
<sarnold> Godzilla1954III is being annoying in #ubuntu-server
<Unit193> Heh, got a PM on join, but that was a remark on my nick choice.
<sarnold> hah
<Unit193> sarnold: Just wondering, why don't you apply for ops in there?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-18
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-11
<Munt> Hey there folks, I am banned from #ubuntu …. and i have no idea why.    Do you know how I might sort this out ?
<Unit193> You should join #ubuntu-ops.
<Munt> thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-12
<Unit193> niko: PM?
<niko> feel free
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-13
<ogra_> AlanBell, *tickle*
<ogra_> i'm looking for a way to get a bu bot into #snappy
<MooDoo> oooo er :D
<ogra_> *bug bot
<AlanBell> hi ogra_ I don't think I can do that now, and it really should be #ubuntu-snappy probably (or it is just a regular freenode channel, not a group channel)
<AlanBell> all depends on whether snappy is an upstream or part of ubuntu really
<ogra_> it is part of ubuntu but i dont think we want the ubuntu prefix for the channel name
<ogra_> (like there is no #ubuntu-launchpad)
<AlanBell> makes it a fraction harder for the IRCC to help you with the channel if it is outside the namespace
<AlanBell> but there is no huge reason why a bot can't be sent in, but I can't do it now
<ogra_> well, i can ask, but i doubt it will be chaned
<ogra_> *changed
<Pricey> (I don't think anyone would say launchpad is part of ubuntu...)
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> there would be no ubuntu without launchpad ... it definitely is a massive part of ubuntu
<AlanBell> well launchpad wanted to be github
<Pricey> There would be no ubuntu without debian, but debian isn't part of ubuntu
<ogra_> no matter what it wanted or wants to be ...
<Pricey> They're separate projects.
<AlanBell> i.e. not project specific, and it was to a fair extent whilst OpenERP was on Launchpad
<ogra_> Pricey, but no matter if they are seprate or not, #launchpad has an ubottu ...
<AlanBell> that we can agree on :)
<ogra_> and i would like the same for #snappy
<ogra_> :)
<AlanBell> lubotu1: join #snappy
<Pricey> Oh sure, I was just commenting on the channel naming bit.
<AlanBell> nope, they don't listen to me :)
<ogra_> well, what can i do to get one there ... ?
<MooDoo> does anyone AlanBell ? ;)
 * Pici pokes some bots
<AlanBell> ogra_: someone with bot powers will be along later I imagine, Pici maybe
<AlanBell> see ;)
<ogra_> wheee !
<Pici> ogra_: I put ubottu in there (at least temporarily), I can't seem to get the other bots to listen to me rigt now
 * ogra_ hugs Pici 
<ogra_> thanks, a bug bot is totally enough for now
<ogra_> (works fine)
 * Unit193 stabs zombiefox.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-14
<Hund> Is it possible to change the username for my cloak?
<tsimpson> Hund: sure, you just get to get one of the IRCC (Pici hggdh elky Flannel Tm_T) to authorize freenode staff to make the change
 * Unit193 waves to tsimpson!
 * tsimpson waves back to Unit193
<hggdh> Hund: what would you want for your new cloak name?
<Unit193> Hund (account Lathund)
<tsimpson> (btw IRCC, you can add #snappy to the namespace by appropriate prodding of staff)
<hggdh> #snappy?
<hggdh> where did it come from?
<tsimpson> I'm reading backlog, there was a request to get a bug bot in there and a whole discussion about #snappy vs #ubuntu-snappy
<hggdh> bah, ogra, yes
<tsimpson> I don't really know much about it other than it's an ubuntu thing...
<hggdh> that's OK :-) -- wonder if we have staff here now
<hggdh> request sent
<tsimpson> I know a couple of staff idle here, but I'm sure there's a place where GCs can contact staff if you asked them about it
<Fuchs> called #freenode or #freenode-gab, yes
<tsimpson> I couldn't remember the latter
<Fuchs> there you go :)
<hggdh> thomas already answered
<Fuchs> good guy thomas
<hggdh> done
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-15
<Hund> hggdh: I would like to change lathund to Hund or Hund0b1 if the first one is
<Hund> Not available.
<hggdh> Hund: welcome to your new cloak name
<Pici> woo
<jpds> Pici: -f ?
<Fuchs> dis someone tell hund that his name means dog? ;p
<Hund> hggdh: Thanks!
<Hund> Fuchs: I'm Swedish. ;)
<Fuchs> oh, then you are aware :)
<Fuchs> hai dog, and congratulations on the cloak update
<Hund> Fuchs: Haha! Thanks.
<Hund> I happen to like dogs. My family have 6 dogs atm. :)
<Fuchs> aww. I was just wondering, I didn't know that it's the same word in Swedish as in German. Apparently it is. Ah well
<Hund> It is.
<Hund> I got well aware of it back in the days when I played COD. So many people talking German with me.. I never understood a word.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-16
<ModelEngine> Hi there, I'm having a bit of a problem, and am in need of getting it resolved
<ModelEngine> I will state my problem on pastebin and copy the link to here, as it is a bit of a more in-depth problem
<ModelEngine> http://imgur.com/jkzT6uQ  http://imgur.com/u5ZaHa6  http://imgur.com/sUE8OX7
<ModelEngine> http://pastebin.com/8YDAaZb7
<Unit193> Welp, there go the rest.
<Unit193> Pici: You are still not on your own account, using council.
<Pici> oops
<Pici> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> tsimpson: All not going so great?
<tsimpson> I need to free some space
<Unit193> Heh.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-16
<Pici> dax: fixed, bot needed a reboot.
<dax> Pici: thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-17
<Unit193> Kilos: Did you find whoever you needed?
<Kilos> i wanted to know about the browser Unit193
<Kilos> xombrero
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-18
<alimj> Hello. I am following these guides to get a Cloak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<alimj> my launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~alimirjamali
<alimj> And this link (http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup) is dead on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<alimj> But I have a registered freenode nick
<DJones> alimj: Has your Ubuntu membership been confirmed?
<DJones> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> alimj you can go to #freenode and ask staff for a cloak if you dont have ubuntu membership yet
<alimj> I can ask one of the Iran Loco members to confirm
<Kilos> hi DJones
<hggdh> link to nick registration at freenode on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks corrected
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-21
<dax> Pici: $curDevelLong and $curDevelNum (and probably others...) are wrong on ubot5
#ubuntu-irc 2017-05-15
<jdstrand_> hi! I'm a long time ubuntu member and a member of ubuntu-irc-cloaks for a while. for some reason, my cloak isn't working. I verified everything is setup according to http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration. when I do a /whois on my nick, I see my ip
<DJones> jdstrand_: When you whois your own nick, you will see your own ip
<jdstrand_> oh
<DJones> I'll pm you what I can see
<jdstrand> that would be great. thanks!
<acheronuk> your cloak is masking your IP just fine for me
<jdstrand> DJones: thanks again :)
<jdstrand> acheronuk: thanks for confirming too
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> I didn't realize it worked it like that
#ubuntu-irc 2017-05-16
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> I have a question about my cloak. is it possible to change it to match my (recently changed) username?
<redwolf> thanks in advance
<Unit193> redwolf: Howdy.  After looking through #freenode, note that you may want to change your accountname too (/msg nickserv help set accountname)
<redwolf> I'm using an alias right now. reerved.
<redwolf> *reserved
<Unit193> I am aware.
<redwolf> so I need to get rid of my nickname and set my alias as my new nickname?
<Unit193> Nope, just figured I'd let you know that it'd be pretty easy to change the account from 'rafaellaguna' to 'redwolf', and anyone looking at NickServ info on your nick will see the former.
 * Unit193 looks for staff.
<Unit193> dax: You still hiding out?
<redwolf> I see
<dax> Unit193: hi
<Unit193> dax: Can you cloak redwolf ubuntu/member/redwolf?
<redwolf> :)
<dax> redwolf, Unit193: done :)
<Unit193> dax: Thanks.
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> awesome
<redwolf> that was fast! thanks so much, guys
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-15
<Unit193> `join #ubuntu-flavors
<SinaCutie> Hello. May I have the IRC cloak of "ubuntu/member/sinacutie" ? My Launchpad is: https://launchpad.net/~sinacutie
<Unit193> Looks all fine.
<Unit193> SinaCutie: All set.
<SinaCutie> Thank you!
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<fabio_cc> Hi. Is there any news about #lubuntu-it ?
<genii> My inbox has a warning for expiry of #lubuntu-offtopic operator status, but no renew link. It suggests contacting jussi ( who I haven't seen around for a while now ) or irc council. Any team admins around ?
<hggdh> genii: LP id, please
<genii> hggdh: https://launchpad.net/~mystic-scientist
<genii> Also, the expiration dates on the emails all are different, each says 6 days from the day the email was sent
<genii> ( so someone might want to examine whatever makes those)
<hggdh> genii: renewed. The team setup has been was changed for offer self-renewal as well
<genii> hggdh: Excellent, thanks :)
<hggdh> genii: your expiry was set for 2018-05-20, so -- in this case -- the 6 days was correct
<hggdh> (don't know about the other teams, though)
<genii> hggdh: Sunday "On 2018-05-19, 6 days from now" Yesterday "On 2018-05-21, 7 days from now" Today said 6 days with same expiry, but weird about the earlier
<genii> The first one from Saturday says 7 days with 19th as expiry
<hggdh> huh, yeah. This is code inside launchpad. Since you you have the emails, perhaps you would not mind takling with the folks ar #launchpad, or opening a question against LP on answers.launchpad.net
<hggdh> we ourselves have no control over the process except for setting an expiry (which defaults to 1 year), and whether you just receive an email to contact an admin, or are allowed to self-renew
<genii> Will do, thanks
<hggdh> for the record, your expire date was set to 2018-05-20
<genii> OK
<genii> It's filed in a bug report now against Launchpad
<genii> If anyone else has noticed the same issue, perhaps confirm the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1771406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771406 in Launchpad itself "Wrong dates on team expiry emails" [Undecided,New]
<Flannel> genii: When did you invent a time machine, and why aren't you sharing?
<genii> Hah!
<genii> Pretty weird though, it says the day before and the day after but not the actual day it was set for
<Flannel> genii: I'll bet it's a timezone thing.
<Flannel> Or it could be different code that sends the initial email vs reminders, that deal with dates differently.
<Flannel> genii: My last multiple-reminder emails were in 2017, and they don't seem to do it.  Fun fact: In 2011, they switched from spelled out to numerals.
<genii> Maybe I'll let the next one run for 5-6 and see if it re-occurs
<genii> Unit193: Launchpad bug report is in backscroll here if someone later wants to add to it
<Unit193> Nothing I can do about LP except change settings.
<hggdh> and pray
<hggdh> I personaly have not got any expiry email for quite some time, so I cannot check on it
<Unit193> Most recent one I got, I waited until the next day because when I loaded up the renewal page it claimed I wasn't expired/up for renewal.
<hggdh> so there indeed be dragons
<Unit193> Almost would wonder if one of the clocks is off.
<hggdh> this would actually surprise me, the IS folks were usually quite careful with clocks
<hggdh> on the other hand... it does sounds a bit like a clock issue. But not by the amount of hours it would have taken for genii's emails
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-16
<Unit193> Upgraded ubot93, tell me if you see anything odd.
<el> u look odd
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-17
<Unit193> Well, you've got a point..
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-19
<fabio_cc> Hi. I am a member of the Ubuntu Italian IRC Operators Team. Someone (I do not know who, this channel has got PRIVATE flag) registered the channel #lubuntu-it (it's not an official channel, it's not listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList). I need to take control of the channel to forward incoming users to #ubuntu-it. Can someone help me? Thank you.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-15
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !MDS is <reply> Microarchitectural Data Sampling is a security issue with Intel processors. Update your system to receive the kernel and microcode patches. Visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS for more info.
<dax> ubottu: mds is <reply> Microarchitectural Data Sampling is a security issue with Intel processors. Update your system to receive the kernel and microcode patches. Visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS for more info and recommendations.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
 * genii makes sure dax gets a plate of tasty cookies
<teward> but... I want a cookie too :(
<el> it is apparently "chocolate chip cookie day" because cookie manufacturers wanted to capitalize on people spending extra money on food days.
<el> you can probably find free cookies somewhere.
<Aaron> I have a question. I have an ubuntu email. But I can only receieve not send. theres been a loser sending me messages from my account
<teward> Aaron: you have to configure your mail client to adjust your From header to be from @ubuntu.com
<teward> there's no SMTP email server for @ubuntu.com *sending* directly.
<Aaron> teward: where do I put that?
<Aaron> I'm using evolution
<teward> i don't use evolution, I'd have to dig.
<Aaron> evolution gives me this error The reported error was MAIL from command failed; failled; Mailbox unavailable
<Aaron> I did create an alias like the wiki said.
<teward> it's also partly dependent on the mail configuration of the SMTP server being used, and I don't know how you configured it so...
<teward> i'd just be guessing at what the problem is on your system
<Aaron> on my smtp configuration i have server outbound.att.net security TLS on a dedicated port username: aaronfarias@att.net
<Aaron> where do I put the information from the ubuntu.com?
<Eickmeyer> Aaron: I simply added an alias to the account that I receive the ubuntu.com emails through. It was really easy.
<teward> [2019-05-15 15:28:37] <Eickmeyer> Aaron: I simply added an alias to the account that I receive the ubuntu.com emails through. It was really easy.
<teward> Aaron: ^
<teward> Eickmeyer just volunteered to help you :p
<Aaron> Eickmeyer: I did that.
<Aaron> but still Does not work.
<teward> keep in mind the remote SMTP server you're using can be configured to *not* allow you to send with other From addresses
<teward> so unless From matches your login on the server or a valid mailbox, it'll error.
<Aaron> I do get valid login.
<Aaron> when I send with my normal account.
<teward> i think you missed the point of my message
<teward> Login: foo@bar.baz PW: Valid   LOGINOK   From: foobar@ubuntu.com  DISALLOWED
<teward> ^ this can be a situation on some servers depending on their configs
<teward> and if that's the case in YOUR email provider's case you're out of luck there's no way to fix it
<Aaron> it does work with my ISP
<Eickmeyer> In my case, the address it sends through is a (grandfathered) G-Suite account which I have registered my ubuntu.com address with as an alias as well. That was the only way I could get it to work.
<Aaron> I get the error Mailbox unavailable dont know why
<Eickmeyer> Aaron: Unfortunately, some ISPs have limitations. A gmail account can do it, I know that for a fact.
<Aaron> let me try with my gmail account.
<Aaron> and see if that works.
<teward> but your ISP *might not* let you do that, anticipating that the From address be a valid Mailbox on their env.
<Aaron> in launchpad Do i need to put my gmail account?
<teward> Comcast has that type of restriction unless you have a Business Account with hosted mail
<teward> Aaron: no.
<Aaron> ok.
<teward> it wouldn't hurt but it's not a requisite no
<Aaron> I create it the gmail account. and Now I create it the alias.
<Aaron> I click on the timido@ubuntu.com
<Aaron> and it sents but the email that shows is my gmail email address not my ubuntu
<hggdh> Aaron: you have to set gmail to accept the 'timido@ubuntu.com' as a valid user
<Aaron> how?
<hggdh> Aaron: go to Settings, select the "Accounts and Import" tab, click on "Learn more" in the "Send mail as" box. Then do what they tell you to do
<hggdh> Aaron: I am supposing you set your Ubuntu email account to forward to gmail
<teward> hggdh: he's got his forwarding to an att.net address
<teward> both are in evolution i think though, but att.net is the one giving him problems
<teward> (I'm SO glad I run my own mail now lol)
<hggdh> the reason I "supposed" the Ubuntu email forwarded to gmail is that it will be painful to receive email in one account and answer from another. But that's their call
<teward> yep
<Aaron> and why ubuntu does not provide dns for email setup
<hggdh> because Ubuntu provides a forwarder, not an email server
<hggdh> common procedure. I, for exmaple, have a few forwarder services (from linux.com, Ubuntu, etc)
<Aaron> nothing works
<Aaron> ;*(
<Aaron> when I send with gmail I just get my google email
<hggdh> and you selected to send *from* your ubuntu.com email?
<Aaron> Yeah
<Aaron> I create it an alias with thunderbird
<Aaron> if I click with gmail add another email address you own
<Aaron> if I put timido@Ubuntu.com
<Aaron> is asking me for the smtp server username and password
<teward> no that's not using it as an alias, that's adding it as a second account, it gives you an option to use it as an alias or as an external SMTP account
<Aaron> How come
<Aaron> I'm getting this email from my ubuntu account
<Aaron> saying it was hack
<Aaron> I think now it works
<genii> Possibly the email was only a notification that a different device has been used to login
<Aaron> Yeah now it works
<hggdh> Aaron: if you d not use 2FA, consider using; also, it is highly probable that this "your account has been hacked" is nothing more than click-bait.
<hggdh> Aaron: I receive at least 3 of them every day
<Aaron> Now it works
<Aaron> but I cannot see my mail with evolution
<Aaron> I can only sent
<hggdh> this is a different problem, and one I/we cannot help you with
<Aaron> Nice
<Aaron> thunderbird works fine.
<Aaron> evolution is lacking off.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-16
<ubot93> In #lubuntu-devel, wxl said: !no standup-#lubuntu-devel is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<wxl> oh sigh i'll send it to ubottu
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-12
<tomreyn> there's a "ActivateYourLinu" user in #ubuntu who would like to be banned
<tomreyn> thanks for taking care of the house, housecat
<housecat> fwiw, issues in core channels (like #ubuntu) should go to -ops
<housecat> doesn't make much difference in this case 'cause i saw it from the K-line alerts, but yeah
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> i didn't ever really get the distinction between the two channels.
<tomreyn> and here i can idle whereas i can't in -ops, so here's always more convenient
<tomreyn> but i understand the other channel is better.
<housecat> basically, -ops is for channel management issues in channels listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope (i.e. channels managed by the IRC team). this channel is for other IRC stuff, including issues in other channels that we might be able to help with, group contact requests, etc.
<housecat> s/other channels/other ubuntu channels/
<housecat> -irc got more use back when LoCos etc. were more of a thing
<tomreyn> i see. certainly a couple things could use restructuring / adjusting to the actual situation. but i can see how that's not something paid time will be spent on, and it's most likely not fun.
<housecat> yeah, i'm generally a fan of not having more channels than we need
<housecat> my available time for ubuntu irc stuff isn't that big right now, though. i actually have all the #ubuntu-* channels hidden in my client, but stuff pops back up when alarms start going off so i saw today's issue
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-14
<apt-ghetto> Hi, can I ask here for a IRC cloak? I am indirectly a Ubuntu member.
<housecat> apt-ghetto: can you link to your Launchpad profile please?
<apt-ghetto> housecat: https://launchpad.net/~apt-ghetto
<housecat> apt-ghetto: thanks. one sec, will go get a cloak added for you
<housecat> apt-ghetto: done :)
<apt-ghetto> thank you very much, housecat
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-16
<User53> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/05/16/%23ubuntu.html
<Focal_Fossa> #party the PL PartyLine had a netsplit from Vietnam
<Focal_Fossa> great #chan
<Focal_Fossa> they wanted to make IRC great again
<Focal_Fossa> which is the most liberal network to join?
<Focal_Fossa> besides the Partyline, I mean
